# SMF January Challenge Black and White



## Saponista (Dec 28, 2015)

Welcome to January’s SMF soap challenge. I have been asked to upload it early as lots of you have some free time to get started between now and new year. The winner will also be announced a little early this month on the 29th as I am off on my holidays to Lanzarote on the 30th. 
This month’s challenge is black and white soaps. You are free to design your soap in any way you wish. I have  made a video of the black and white soap I created for the challenge which you can view here – 

https://youtu.be/kNXGhtFsxbo



SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on 16/01/16 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date 23/01/16 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on 29/01/16. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for voting. 

Challenge Specific Rules
· You can use any mould you wish.
· You may fill the mould in any way you wish.
· Your entry may be designed in any way you wish, but must only contain the colours black and white, no shades of grey. (However you will be let off if your black looks a little bit grey!)
· You may use any colourant you wish to create your black and white.
· To enter you must submit a clear photo or video showing your final design. We would love you to tell us a little about how you created your design and what fragrance, additives or other ingredients you have chosen to include in your recipe.


----------



## Saponista (Dec 28, 2015)

Sign up List

1.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Dec 28, 2015)

Sign up List

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 28, 2015)

Sign up List

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 28, 2015)

Sign up List

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one!  Ice storm here today, so.....)


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 28, 2015)

sign up list

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one!  Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 28, 2015)

sign up list

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one!  Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 28, 2015)

sign up list

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one!  Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here


----------



## newbie (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here 
7. Newbie- so many options, so many options. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W


----------



## newbie (Dec 28, 2015)

Is uncolored soap allowed in addition to B&W or must all soap be colored? Meaning, can we make a soap with B&W&uncolored, or must it be uncolored (assuming our base is very white)&B or B&W only?


----------



## Saponista (Dec 28, 2015)

Only two colours so the white can come from having just really white uncoloured batter, but you can't then add some titanium dioxide to a portion of it to make it whiter. Just two shades of colour only.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here 
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!


----------



## snappyllama (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here 
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Dec 28, 2015)

Could I try this?? I have a great idea to do this!


----------



## amd (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here 
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person


----------



## Saponista (Dec 28, 2015)

Yes you qualify under the rules sweetbubbletreat so just add your name to the sign up list


----------



## BlackDog (Dec 28, 2015)

I just watched the video - Saponista you have a lovely voice!  Beautiful soap too


----------



## rainycityjen (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here 
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here 

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat


----------



## Saponista (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks blackdog. I detest my voice, but doing the videos has helped me a little to get over how awful I think I sound!


----------



## Misschief (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here 
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )


----------



## Judiraz (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!) 
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here 
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista...  Cause the soap from her video was amazing


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista...  Cause the soap from her video was amazing
17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 28, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista...  Cause the soap from her video was amazing
17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 28, 2015)

Mcgraysoldtowngifts   would like to enter the challenge


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 29, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista...  Cause the soap from her video was amazing
17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.     
19. Mcgraysoldtowngifts  -   would like to enter the challenge


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 29, 2015)

Easy peasy, MGOTG -- Just copy the existing list of names, paste it into a new message, and add your name to the bottom. I'll do it for you this first time -- 

Wups. Steve beat me to it. In any case, that's how you do it.


----------



## luebella (Dec 29, 2015)

Sign me. Up!


----------



## Misschief (Dec 29, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 
19. Mcgraysoldtowngifts - would like to enter the challenge
20. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 29, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 
19. Mcgraysoldtowngifts - would like to enter the challenge
20. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 
21. CaraBou - ready to be skunked


----------



## Saponista (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment kchaystack, it's amazing what a bit of cleaning up can do to a soap. I wasn't happy with them really. I forgot that when I pulled the dividers out I would have less batter so the marks I put on my hanger as a guide were too far apart so my swirling isn't even. Then I had to unmould early as I was going away, but used vanilla cream fragrance which makes the soap softer for some reason so my bars were squishy so I had to put them in the oven for a bit to harden them up! I was going to make a harder more evenly swirled one but I thought it would have to do so everyone got a chance to start soaping early


----------



## penelopejane (Dec 29, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts


----------



## newbie (Dec 29, 2015)

Black is the absence of any color so you're inthe clear, Penelope. You just have to put in magic activated charcoal to erase all the color. 

I had my first bust. WIll post pics later but have to get the dog to the vets.


----------



## Saponista (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh dear, I hope it's just a check up and nothing serious!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 29, 2015)

Great tut @Saponista! 
Easy to follow, good instructions and a clear (and lovely might I add) voice that was not muddled with loud background music. Thank you


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 29, 2015)

Saponista -- I'm with the others and want to say you did a very, very good video.

It's very clear, to-the-point, well lit, nicely laid out visually, and well organized. Your voice, to my midwestern American ear, is lovely and easy to listen to. You knew to fast forward through the boring bits, but you didn't gloss over the method -- you showed the entire process for those of us like me who would not know about all the steps in a decorative technique. 

I really appreciated that you explained the importance of doing the final swirl evenly and precisely, and went on to explain the purpose of adding the tape markers to the sides of your hanger tool. That was super helpful! You took the time to share the "whys" as well as show the "how to". That's something I appreciate -- I need to understand why things are done a particular way before I can do a technique with confidence.

AND you made a beautiful soap! You know the troubles you had with it and you know what you do like and don't like about it, so your perception is colored by all those thoughts and memories. Thankfully, the rest of us have the luxury of just appreciating the end result, and it is lovely!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 29, 2015)

I agree - such a sweet voice. And what a soap! 

I've edited the last list - old town gifts is not old enough to join. Please do stick to the rules, lads and lasses.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 29, 2015)

I joined the site in 11/28/2015 I applied to join the challenge on 12/28/2015 there is a 30 day requirement. Can i get a recount on the days please if not then it would qualify today according to the rules.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 29, 2015)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> I joined the site in 11/28/2015 I applied to join the challenge on 12/28/2015 there is a 30 day requirement. Can i get a recount on the days please if not then it would qualify today according to the rules.



My bad - I thought that the limits were the same as other parts of the forum, 3 months and 50 meaningful posts.  Added you back in


----------



## traderbren (Dec 29, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back


----------



## Sonya-m (Dec 29, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?


----------



## newbie (Dec 29, 2015)

My first bust of the challenge. I got this totally passive soap, no action, the lazy little devil! The white was still very fluid but the black was thickening fast. I tried to swirl from the bottom with a textured gear tie but the black was too thick and didn't allow the white to go too far. Not a bad soap, just not an entry soap.


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 29, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday!  Is this a sign??:mrgreen:


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 29, 2015)

Umm, where do I post pic of my soap?


----------



## Misschief (Dec 29, 2015)

Newbie, I like it! I've been thinking about, and dreaming about, ideas and I've come up with two ideas I'll be exploring further.


----------



## KristaY (Dec 29, 2015)

TBandCW said:


> Umm, where do I post pic of my soap?



If it's a practice batch you want to show, post it in this thread. If you want to enter it in the challenge, you'll have to wait until Saponista opens the official entry thread which will be the date she set at the end of January. Lots of practice time left!


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 29, 2015)

TB -- To post your entry for the challenge, you need to wait for the official thread to be created later in January. If you want to post pics of soap that you don't intend to enter into the challenge -- the "nice, but not quite good enough" soaps -- then you can do so in this thread, just like Newbie did above. 

Newbie -- So in hindsight, could you have used a thicker or bigger swirling tool to get the thinner white pulled up into the thicker black? Or switch to a different swirling technique? Or when you get into a situation like this, is it pretty much a hopeless cause to get more "swirly-ness"? Thanks for putting up with my newbie question....


----------



## Judiraz (Dec 29, 2015)

I did a batch last night that I split into two 1# batches to try a couple of techniques. Neither came out ANYTHING like I thought they would! I had a feeling this would be harder than I first thought. I think multiple colors can hid a lot of things and with just black and white there is no place to hide!


----------



## newbie (Dec 29, 2015)

I wanted a simple one swirl up and around, just so you know my intent. The gear tie I used is thick (a bit more in diameter than a McDonald's straw, which is important to know because other places use thinner straws) and has a ribbed texture so is very good for pulling batter along with it and will pull more than a smooth straw on a hanger. 

I could definitely have gotten more swirliness if I had done more passes so having pudding-ish base is very workable. Many people wait for that medium trace to do butterflies and hanger swirls. I think the thinness of the white didn't allow much to really catch on the hanger and get pulled through so that plus the thicker base made for a rather lackluster swirl. I am guessing if the white had been thicker, it might have caught/stuck better in the ribs of the gear tie and more might have come along for the ride- speculation though. 

It was killing me. I saw just a little white come up when I swirled but I thought it might not have done much. I stood there agonizing over whether to go a couple more rounds because I thought it might not have swirled much but you can't see inside there! Gah! In the end, I kept with my plan of simplicity. That's okay. Someone will be happy to use it.

I totally agree with you, Judiraz, on busy soaps being able to hide more inadequacies. Simple soaps cannot, which is why I personally think pulling off a good simple soap is far more difficult than what appears to be a more complicated soap. 

My dog is in surgery. We were out in a field the other day and they were playing in a stream with woods and reeds around it and she basically got impaled in the armpit, pretty deep. At least that's my assumption; I don't know how else she would get a wound like that. She doesn't roll on her back very often so we just found it last night. She'll be okay though.


----------



## songwind (Dec 29, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

26. Songwind - I'm in.


----------



## TBandCW (Dec 29, 2015)

KristaY said:


> If it's a practice batch you want to show, post it in this thread. If you want to enter it in the challenge, you'll have to wait until Saponista opens the official entry thread which will be the date she set at the end of January. Lots of practice time left!



Thanks!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm going to try to get my soap in early this time.  I couldn't do last month b/c of the holiday season but I'm really going to try this month!

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 
19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 
20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked
21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.
22. McGraysoldtowngifts
23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back
24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?
25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??
26. Songwind - I'm in.
27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 29, 2015)

traderbren,
Thanks for the ear worm!
Or not.....


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your point of view, Newbie. I know what you mean about those difficult "should I do more or should I stop here?" situations when soaping. It sounds to me that it might be tough to deal with the difference in thickness of the two soaps.

Gypsy, my German shorthair pointer, sometimes gets injured like your dog. She's got a "full speed ahead and **** the torpedoes" personality and she just doesn't think about the sharp splintery sticks that might be hiding in the bush ahead. And she's awfully stoic too and that makes matters worse, since we don't always catch the injury early enough to avoid infection, etc. I'm sending all my best to your pup and to you -- may your pup heal well and quickly!


----------



## newbie (Dec 29, 2015)

She's not feeling at all well and is pretty shaky. She's got pain meds though and I am hoping a good night's sleep will help a lot.

Curse you, Saponista! I think I just made bust number two. I used only black and white but there was some mixing in the mold, resulting in some gray. I assume that is not allowed and the soap must be distinctly just B&W, correct?


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to try to get my soap in early this time.  I couldn't do last month b/c of the holiday season but I'm really going to try this month!

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol
6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
11. rainycityjen - all in
12. Sweetbubbletreat
13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 
15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 
19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 
20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked
21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.
22. McGraysoldtowngifts
23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back
24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?
25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??
26. Songwind - I'm in.
27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time
28. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺


----------



## seven (Dec 30, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

26. Songwind - I'm in.

27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

28. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

29. Seven - i think this one i can do


----------



## Saponista (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you for the lovely praise for my video mysoapyheart, deeanna and TEG. I'm really glad you found it useful deeanna. I don't watch a lot of youtube videos as I have very little patience and all the stick blending drives me mad so I tried to cut out as much  of the irrelevant bits as possible. 

I really like the soap that you thought was a bust newbie. It could have done with a teeny bit more swirling but those delicate wisps are lovely. I always have a hard time getting it right when you cant see what you are doing, I am a sucker for over swirling as I cant resist just one more go...... 

 I am going to be tough and say no grey at all from blending the black and white together newbie. I feel guilty though as I am forcing you to make more soap! 

I love gear ties for swirling, I find that the thicker diameter moves more of the batter for a more striking result. For the demonstration soap, I used a thin bent hanger as I didn't want to disturb the layers of soap too much, just enough to drag a neat line through them. 

I'm so glad to see we have some new entrants this month. Welcome to everyone who hasn't participated in a challenge yet. I'm looking forward to seeing everyone's soap.


----------



## rainycityjen (Dec 30, 2015)

I'd like to post my first stab at this ... which was not a real attempt ... yeah that's right, I was just checking usage rates. Yep, usage rates. Definitely did not attempt a real entry. *cough*

70% soybean oil and 30% coconut made for a good white base. Very, very slow as well. Scented with Black Sea from Aztec which is a nice slow, clear FO. And strong! Also, the name is *Black* Sea. Har har. I cut the bars today even though they're still soft, just to see my progress.

I totally agree that black and white don't hide ANY flaws. Also, if you are attempting to layer, don't be too impatient for the soap to thicken, and end up with your top layer sinking through to your bottom layer. Also, black and white really REALLY want to become grey.

This was supposed to be tiger stripes at a tilt, then an ITP swirl on top. Instead it was tiger stripes which sunk to the bottom, then an accidental drop swirl, then more improvised tiger stripes from the other side, topped off with a muddled grey ITP swirl. Oh yeah then I also pulled a hanger through it. Because why not.

They're still cool little fat bars for my personal stash. But back to the drawing board!


----------



## soapswirl (Dec 30, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

26. Songwind - I'm in.

27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

28. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

29. Seven - i think this one i can do 

30. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....


----------



## Deedles (Dec 30, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

26. Songwind - I'm in.

27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

28. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

29. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

30. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

31. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!


----------



## Deedles (Dec 30, 2015)

I love black and white, excited to try this one. I haven't used charcoal yet and want to try it.

Saponista.....what size was your batch and how much charcoal did you use? I want to make sure I get a good black and not gray.


----------



## newbie (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not Saponista and she will tell you what she did, I know, but some people use 1 tsp PPO of AC and some use 2 tsp PPO. Trying to get black without having gray lather is the goal generally and so I think how much you use depends on how much black is in your soap. If your base and most of the soap is black, you can end up adding enough charcoal that it gives a slightly grainy feeling to the soap, which isn't that pleasant. If it's an accent or only a portion of your soap, you can be a bit more generous with the AC without affecting the feel. 

I add enough AC to make the batter inky black, oily black. That gives a very deep black. Sometimes I will color the batter and then add a touch more AC (I use water or oil to mix it first. I don't add it as a powder) and see if I can see that bit as I mix it in. If I can see it swirling as I mix, that means my black could be blacker. Then you have to choose if you add more based on your gut and how much that portion is for your overall soap. I sometimes think it looks black enough to find in the end, it's very dark gray. The add- a- touch -more method helps prevent that but I don't always do it when I should. 

Sometimes you will get a dark dark gray that is perfectly acceptable. I however, feel disappointed when I put that up against one of my truly black soaps. I'll try to post a pic of the difference.


----------



## newbie (Dec 30, 2015)

In the light from the kitchen


----------



## newbie (Dec 30, 2015)

In flat natural light by the window


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 30, 2015)

Here is a black and white I did a couple months ago.  I used a tsp of AC mixed in a little aloe juice (it was an alt. liquid challenge).  The batch size was 785 grams, and I split it about 1/3 black and 2/3 white.  

The black looks true to me, and the suds are a bit off white - but that does not bother me.  And AC actually will come out of washcloths, where black oxide will stain.


----------



## Deedles (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks, that gives me an idea of where to start. What I have in mind is an equal blk/white design instead of mostly black. Similar to kchaystack's photo....I love that!


----------



## Saponista (Dec 30, 2015)

I have been asked to clarify exactly what I mean by no grey to make it easier for people to work out if their soaps qualify. I thought the best way was to give you some examples. 

The first two soap pictures in the post are unacceptable. The first beacause lots of mixing has occurred and there are separate distinct sections which are definitely grey. The second soap is unacceptable as the soapmaker has deliberately chosen to mix a grey colour in their design. 

Sometimes, where the white layer of soap is thin, the black colour may be visible through the soap looking a little grey (soap pic number 3) so this is acceptable. Soaps in pictures 4 and 5 are examples of other acceptable soaps. I also realise that certain techniques will inevitably produce a small amount of mixing which is allowed. 

If you are unsure whether your soaps qualify then please feel free to send me a message with a picture attached. I am happy to help.


----------



## Saponista (Dec 30, 2015)

I have only just seen your post deedles, I make a 920g batch, but I tend to just measure my charcoal by eye. I wanted a really black black as it was for design purposes rather than function and I don't mind grey lather so I used about 4 teaspoons of a/c in half the batter. I tend to go by eye though as newbie described really nicely and don't stop until I have a really oily black.


----------



## Deedles (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, I like the 'by eye' process!

Is activated charcoal something I can find locally or do I need to order it from a soapy supplier? The only charcoal I'm familiar with is the stuff I used to use in aquarium filters!


----------



## newbie (Dec 30, 2015)

I have always ordered mine on line but you may be able to find powdered activated charcoal locally. Maybe a pharmacy (as a detoxifier?) or an art store. Or you can take your activated charcoal from an aquarium store or greenhouse and thoroughly process it in a coffee grinder or food processor or mortar and pestle. I don't know if you will be able to grind it well enough though. The stuff I have is extremely fine powder and a total mess when you get it on your hands or loose anywhere. It does make an excellent black though.


----------



## Saponista (Dec 30, 2015)

I found the Internet to be the best option for me. It is doing the rounds as a fashionable tooth whitener at the moment, so it is quite overpriced on eBay so be wary of buying the over priced ultra fine grade stuff (I think it may just be a marketing ploy to justify the price) but also look out that you don't buy granular by accident.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 30, 2015)

I found mine at the local health food store as a purifier/ cleanser. A little goes a long ways though. My first attempt was a 50/50 split that looks more like black soap with a little white in it.

I love the learning experience!


----------



## Deedles (Dec 30, 2015)

newbie said:


> I have always ordered mine on line but you may be able to find powdered activated charcoal locally. Maybe a pharmacy (as a detoxifier?) or an art store. Or you can take your activated charcoal from an aquarium store or greenhouse and thoroughly process it in a coffee grinder or food processor or mortar and pestle. I don't know if you will be able to grind it well enough though. The stuff I have is extremely fine powder and a total mess when you get it on your hands or loose anywhere. It does make an excellent black though.



Well shoot....I guess I'll have to go shopping! 

I do remember how messy the chunky aquarium stuff was so I really don't think trying to pulverize it will do my kitchen any good! Looks like BB ships theirs in jars, sounds good to me.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 31, 2015)

First idea busted before I even started. I thought these cute hearts were going to be whiter but they have definitely turned more of an ivory. Sigh... Back to the drawing board.


----------



## commoncenz (Dec 31, 2015)

1.TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

26. Songwind - I'm in.

27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

28. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

29. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

30. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

31. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!

32. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 31, 2015)

I love B&W (and gray) soaps but am not a fan of colored lather. So I'll be working on finding the sweet spot for an AC usage rate. I wouldn't mind producing a batch or two with gray lather, but the design I have in mind will likely take several tries before I will figure out whether I can pull it off or not. Even this soap with minimal black - which I made a few months ago - colors the lather.


----------



## newbie (Dec 31, 2015)

How much AC did you use in that soap, Carabou? I just tried my deep black soap that I posted and the lather is snowy white. How hard is the recipe you use? I think that affects it because the harder the bar, the less soap dissolves while in use, so a softer bar will produce lather from more soap, if you get what I mean. Did you use an oxide with AC to make that black? It seems like it just shouldn't color the lather with that amount of black streaking in it.

Jules, those hearts look perfect. Against black, they would probably look whiter and I would bet a slight ivory and black might be acceptable for the challenge. If someone chooses to use white mica, it will make a more ivory type white so...


----------



## traderbren (Dec 31, 2015)

I was just talking to the hubs about this challenge, and he reminded me we have a whole drum of AC downstairs from one of his jobs. He kept it for our now defunct saltwater aquarium.

I think I'm going to try this with my face soap recipe.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 31, 2015)

newbie, I can't really answer your question about how much AC I used because it was from a masterbatched AC/oil premix that I don't have ratios for. As for recipe, I typically soap with 40-50% lard, 20-25% CO and the rest in soft oils. But this batch did turn out soft for some unknown reason. Maybe I mismeasured something or possibly used too much CA. I can't find my soapcalc page to check anything.  We'll just have to chalk it up to soap gremlins.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 31, 2015)

Wanted to ask a quick question ?

    Can we use both CP and MP as a combo in this challenge ?


   Todd


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 1, 2016)

Along the lines of McGrays post.
How about inbeds?


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 1, 2016)

newbie said:


> Jules, those hearts look perfect. Against black, they would probably look whiter and I would bet a slight ivory and black might be acceptable for the challenge. If someone chooses to use white mica, it will make a more ivory type white so...



The hearts do have Winter White from Nurture in them, I think the champagne fo gave it a slight ivory tint but you might be right, it might be ok in the black.  I think I will give it a shot but maybe have a backup plan just in case they don't look quite white enough in the end. What's another batch of soap, right?!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 1, 2016)

I just did my first try earlier tonight. My black moved way faster than my white so I have a feeling my swirl is non existent!  Happy new year's everyone!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 1, 2016)

let you guys see my first failed attempt

salt bar, the white is kaolin clay, the black is black oxide and alkanet infused oil

I was _trying_ to  get an even divide I could swirl back and forth across but well

I appear to have failed at both the divide and the swirling


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 1, 2016)

TheDragonGirl said:


> let you guys see my first failed attempt
> 
> salt bar, the white is kaolin clay, the black is black oxide and alkanet infused oil
> 
> ...


That's exactly what happened to me tonight. I'll see how the cut turns out, but I'm guessing terrible. [emoji53]


----------



## slipknott76 (Jan 1, 2016)

I bought and attempted to use the fish filter activated charcoal and put it in one of those infomercial blenders, it doesn't work. It gets close but you have to mortar and pestle it the rest of the way. It's easier to buy it. But I still use the charcoal in a foot scrub soap with pumice and rhassoul clay...,. It just so happens I always make that one black and white.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 1, 2016)

Embeds and melt and pour are fine as long as they are still black and white


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 1, 2016)

I tried #2 this morning. Had my husband gloved and ready to help with the complicated pour that I spent 45 minutes setting up this morning.  Fragrance oil seized, lol. Cue stream of profanity.  Lesson learned I guess!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 1, 2016)

I feel your pain. I think we've all been in your shoes, well I have definitely!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 1, 2016)

So excited to get some soap made tomorrow!! Haven't made a single bar since the 23rd September!! That's way too long!!


----------



## mintle (Jan 1, 2016)

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

26. Songwind - I'm in.

27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

28. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

29. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

30. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

31. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!

32. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month

33. mintle - I am in!!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 1, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> I tried #2 this morning. Had my husband gloved and ready to help with the complicated pour that I spent 45 minutes setting up this morning.  Fragrance oil seized, lol. Cue stream of profanity.  Lesson learned I guess!



Yup. Been there. It's one of those what the .......? Moments that soap does.

I could post a pic of my first attempt but suffice to say I am waiting on some TD to get the white real. I did learn that a little AC goes a long way and I want to use less black batter than white. 

It seems so simple. What could go wrong? Right?


----------



## Deedles (Jan 1, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> ....It seems so simple. What could go wrong? Right?



Famous last words! :mrgreen:


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 1, 2016)

My first attempt wasn't as terrible as I thought, I'll save it in case I don't get a chance to try again. 

On the upside I made a second loaf last night and once my black AC thickened up too much I changed plans and added another colour to some of the white to make some soap for my own use. I finally got a good drop swirl! Not all was lost.


----------



## newbie (Jan 1, 2016)

I had my AC batter get much thicker than my white yesterday. I know having it sit for a period of time in water helps, as the AC absorbs the water and then is less likely to thicken your soap, but yesterday I didn't use enough water. I made it kind of pudding like because I was using a low water recipe. I've been trying to figure out exactly what to do with AC to prevent it from tracing faster than TD and so far it seems like having it sit in enough water to make it fluid helps, as does making a fluid slurry with oil. I still get caught short sometimes though.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 1, 2016)

First try is in the mold. I think I got too hanger happy, so I'm expecting to see some (maybe lots) grey inside. Already thinking about try #2.


----------



## luebella (Jan 1, 2016)

First attempt is in the mold. I went a Lil buck wild. No idea what to expect ;p


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jan 1, 2016)

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one! 

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait. 

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome. 

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

26. Songwind - I'm in.

27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

28. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

29. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

30. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

31. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!

32. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month

33. mintle - I am in!!

34. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 2, 2016)

My First Attempt is in my mold I did a combination of CP and MP this is the first time I have played with the melt and pour. It looks really cool so far cant wait to un-mold it tomorrow.

   Todd


----------



## mintle (Jan 2, 2016)

Probably not a spectacular discovery, but I wanted to share with you my superwhite recipe that needs just a tiny  bit of titanium dioxide to give white white soap. It is also a slow tracing one so nice if you want to do some advanced swirls. This one is great after cure. 
20% coconut oil
5% castor
20% high oleic sunflower (best) or very light coloured olive
55% lard

You can of course lower the amount of coconut oil and sub it with lard. 
Good luck with the challenge!!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been looking around at black and white soaps recently and saw these on Facebook. Any ideas how they were created? I'm thinking divide the mould into three, plain black on either side then a stripey bit in the middle topped up with black then pull the dividers out at an angle?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 2, 2016)

Steve -- I put a packet of the activated carbon that comes with our fish tank filters into a plastic bag. Used a hammer (gently) and a rolling pin to crush the granules for, oh, maybe 5 minutes. Poured the bits through a couple of strainers -- a small kitchen strainer and then through my finest tea strainer. Discarded the coarse bits and put the fine powder into glycerin. It's still gritty, but there are no big lumps and it looks fine in my soap. 

LionPrincess -- Remember in the Dec challenge that I used a recipe with some tallow substituted for lard? I mentioned the tallow-lard-CO-castor recipe got really brittle to the point of needing to warm it in the oven so I could cut it the next morning without shattering apart. I used the same recipe and same masterbatched blend of fats for the batch I made yesterday for this challenge. The main differences were the colorants and my use of 35% lye concentration rather than hi-low water. I CPOPed this latest batch at 150 F for an hour, turned the oven off but left the soap in the oven. I didn't see the translucency I associate with a soap in gel, but it definitely got softer to the touch about an hour into the CPOP, so I'm thinking it came close to gelling if not actually hit gel. This morning, the soap is plenty firm, but not brittle. It cuts fine at room temperature -- no shattering, chipping, or broken wires. I can't be absolutely certain, but I'm leaning toward the brittleness coming from the combination of tallow and high lye concentration.

Saponista -- I am only a newbie at this, but could that pattern have been made this way --
Pour a layer of black to fill the mold about 1/4 of the way up. Do a drop swirl down the length of the mold of alternating black-white. The drop swirl goes exactly into the center of the black layer. Do a wall pour of black to pinch the drop swirl off at the top and fill the mold.


----------



## rainycityjen (Jan 2, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> I can't be absolutely certain, but I'm leaning toward the brittleness coming from the combination of tallow and high lye concentration.



Interesting theory to me. I have occasionally suffered from brittle batches. It was mostly when I was playing with higher lye concentrations. Didn't know what I did wrong besides possibly measure wrong.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 2, 2016)

Thx Deeanna! I am out of tallow at the moment, so lard it is! On that note...


1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. Obsidian- this is one I can do lol

6. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

7. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

8. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

9. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

10. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

11. rainycityjen - all in

12. Sweetbubbletreat

13. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

14. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*

15. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

16. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

17. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

18. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*

19. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*

20. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

21. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

22. McGraysoldtowngifts

23. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

24. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

25. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

26. Songwind - I'm in.

27. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

28. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

29. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

30. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

31. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!

32. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month

33. mintle - I am in!!

34. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)

35. Lionprincess00- I'm in!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 2, 2016)

_"I've been looking around at black and white soaps recently and saw these on Facebook. Any ideas how they were created? I'm thinking divide the mould into three, plain black on either side then a stripey bit in the middle topped up with black then pull the dividers out at an angle?"_

I think that's exactly what they did, Saponista, because the edges are so straight. So poured using a hidden feather technique but pulled the dividers out at an angle and didn't use a hanger. I was actually toying with the idea of doing this. Kinda looks like a Hershey's Kiss.


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm pulling out, I've re-numbered the list.


1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

10. rainycityjen - all in

11. Sweetbubbletreat

12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*

14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*

18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*

19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

21. McGraysoldtowngifts

22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

25. Songwind - I'm in.

26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!

31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month

32. mintle - I am in!!

33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)

34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 2, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I've been looking around at black and white soaps recently and saw these on Facebook. Any ideas how they were created? I'm thinking divide the mould into three, plain black on either side then a stripey bit in the middle topped up with black then pull the dividers out at an angle?
> 
> View attachment 18419



That is a cool looking soap. I would venture your interpretation could be how it is done, it almost looks like a perfect drop swirl but that just seems impossible.


----------



## newbie (Jan 2, 2016)

I think dividers were used for sure because the edges of the white part are so straight and the way the white comes up to wrap around the side looks like pull from a divider. You can see the one on the far left has a little tail that looks like it tracked along a wall. I think the bottom half was poured with dividers but that squiggle that goes up the center? That looks like a wall pour squiggle and I don't know if you'd get that shape pulling dividers up. It looks too natural/organic. I'm guessing it was made with dividers for the bottom half and then a wall pour.


----------



## luebella (Jan 2, 2016)

OK so it says no shades of gray but OK if black looks a Lil gray. I did a textured top and some parts mixed and turned silver. Is this a no go?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 2, 2016)

Step 1 of my soap made - feels good to dig out my soap stuff again after so long


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 2, 2016)

Attempt #3 went exactly as planned but did not achieve the desired result. Tweaking plan in preparation for #4. 

THOU SHALL NOT DEFEAT ME, BLACK AND WHITE CHALLENGE! I SHALL OPEN UP A CAN OF WHOOPA$$ UPON THEE!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 2, 2016)

Luebella, I put some pics up earlier in the thread of soaps that were and weren't acceptable. Can you see whether your soap compares to any of these? If not then message me and you can show me a pic and I will let u know.

I am going to have a go and try and make a soap like the one above with dividers, I also think deeanna and newbie are onto something with a wall pour afterwards.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 2, 2016)

My first attempt is in the oven as I type. I can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 2, 2016)

Just got done with Trial #2 this evening. I am struggling with this assignment because black and white seems so stark to me. But as always I'm learning something.

Anyways, on to my question -- 

Does anyone add a little dark blue to black soap batter to make it "blacker"? Or maybe it doesn't make any difference for soap? 

I learned this tip from old leather workers who wanted their black color to be really inky black. Adding a bit of blue to a black leather dye helps to counteract the gold/tan color of the leather. Since soap is often ivory to yellow, I wondered if it worked for soap too.

I tried it myself -- added a bit of ultramarine blue to the black batter -- but being so new to this, I don't have any basis for comparison. I was hoping some of y'all more experienced with black soap might have an opinion!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 2, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Just got done with Trial #2 this evening. I am struggling with this assignment because black and white seems so stark to me. But as always I'm learning something.
> 
> Anyways, on to my question --
> 
> ...



I actually found I get a much better black if I use alkanet along with the AC!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 2, 2016)

I get mine at our local Walmart. It's sold in capsules and I found it in with the antacids. 



Deedles said:


> Thanks for the reply, I like the 'by eye' process!
> 
> Is activated charcoal something I can find locally or do I need to order it from a soapy supplier? The only charcoal I'm familiar with is the stuff I used to use in aquarium filters!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 2, 2016)

Left overs from batch 1, spoonswirled in a mini pringles can.  The main batch is a keeper but I am not sure how competitive it will be. I expect we'll see some pretty cool soaps in this challenge.


----------



## crispysoap (Jan 2, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Left overs from batch 1, spoonswirled in a mini pringles can.  The main batch is a keeper but I am not sure how competitive it will be. I expect we'll see some pretty cool soaps in this challenge.



It's stunning, looks like a starry, dark sky to me ☺


----------



## dibbles (Jan 3, 2016)

So yesterday I slipped on the ice and thought I broke my wrist. Thankfully, it is only a bad sprain, but there will be no soaping going on here for awhile. I'm glad I had one attempt at this anyway, and I hope I'll be able to do one more before the deadline. I had some batter left over from my attempt so thought I'd try to make a rimmed soap in a single cavity mold. Not too successful, but it sort of worked so I thought I'd post a picture. I can't clean it up too much and make it pretty, but I think it will hold together anyway.


----------



## luebella (Jan 3, 2016)

Love it! Glad your wrist is okat


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2016)

I think my black is on the verge of grey


----------



## KristaY (Jan 3, 2016)

That's just awesome dibbles! I think it looks terrific. So sorry about the fall and I'm really glad it's not broken but boy can sprains hurt. I hope you heal quickly so you can get back to black and white soaping.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 3, 2016)

Very nice, dibbles! If that's your leftover soap, I bet your main soap is super cool!  

Hope your wrist heals quick.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 3, 2016)

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

10. rainycityjen - all in

11. Sweetbubbletreat

12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*

14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*

18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*

19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

21. McGraysoldtowngifts

22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

25. Songwind - I'm in.

26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!

31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month

32. mintle - I am in!!

33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)

34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!

35. KristaY - Perfect for getting my soapy groove back on!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh sorry I missed the post about your fall dibbles - I hope your wrist heals quickly. 

Your soap is gorgeous!


----------



## newbie (Jan 3, 2016)

One of my bars had dark gray instead of the black I prefer, but I asked Saponista and she said that as a color was okay because it was dark enough, distinct from the white and not due to mixing. If you like your soap otherwise, just send her a pic and she'll tell you if it's acceptable. 

Wow, dibbles, way to soap one handed!!! Very nice!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 3, 2016)

Black and white soaping ... with a purple, green, and yellow wrist.  I hope your wrist recovers quickly, Dibbles. If this is what you can do with your hand in a sling, I'm seriously impressed!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 3, 2016)

I didn't do that one handed. It was before my fall. I poured the leftover batter into the bottom of a mold and cut strips as soon as it was cool. Lots of cracking when I tried to put the strips into the cavity mold, so I put it in the oven to soften enough to squish it together better. Then made a small batch for the middle. For once I think the picture looks better than the real thing.  Thanks for the encouragement. I am already beyond bored. 4 hours to Downton.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 3, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I didn't do that one handed. It was before my fall. I poured the leftover batter into the bottom of a mold and cut strips as soon as it was cool. Lots of cracking when I tried to put the strips into the cavity mold, so I put it in the oven to soften enough to squish it together better. Then made a small batch for the middle. For once I think the picture looks better than the real thing.  Thanks for the encouragement. I am already beyond bored. 4 hours to Downton.



Here's hoping you heal quickly.
I was feeling real bad. Thought you were gonna stomp my attempts one handedly.:mrgreen:


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 3, 2016)

Ouch Dibbles, I hope your wrist heals quickly. Your soap came out lovely!


----------



## Misschief (Jan 3, 2016)

My first attempt is out of the mold and cut. I'm quite happy with it but will keep looking at it over the next week to see if I want to try another one. It will depend, too, on how tired I am after an 8 hour day at work.


----------



## JuneP (Jan 3, 2016)

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

10. rainycityjen - all in

11. Sweetbubbletreat

12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*

14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*

18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*

19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

21. McGraysoldtowngifts

22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

25. Songwind - I'm in.

26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!

31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month

32. mintle - I am in!!

33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)

34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!

35. KristaY - Perfect for getting my soapy groove back on!

36. JuneP - Time for me to stop grieving for a bit, and make some soap. Sounds like a good one to try with my Black Raspberry F.O.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 3, 2016)

It's a new years miracle!

I actually got what I wanted while making soap for a challenge. I mean, my black could be blacker and my white could be whiter... I do realize that's kinda the main part of this challenge, but I'll take my personal victory and run with it.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 3, 2016)

Well the first attempt is ok but not the best it could be so I am sharing the attempt and will try again once I get some more charcoal powder.

I used the following recipe

52 % lard
20% coconut oil
20% Olive oil 
8 % caster oil

The batch made 32 ounces and then I used 16 ounces of goats milk melt and pour soap to make the embeds and then placed 16 ounces on the top layer.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm loving all these soaps so far. 

Made my first attempt today. I can tell it wasn't exactly what I wanted but it might still be good. We shall see...


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 4, 2016)

newbie said:


> Black is the absence of any color so you're inthe clear, Penelope. You just have to put in magic activated charcoal to erase all the color.
> 
> I had my first bust. WIll post pics later but have to get the dog to the vets.



Will activated charcoal turn my lovely new, white grout in the bathroom tiles grey?

Does it stick in the soap?  DH is worried.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 4, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> I tried #2 this morning. Had my husband gloved and ready to help with the complicated pour that I spent 45 minutes setting up this morning.  Fragrance oil seized, lol. Cue stream of profanity.  Lesson learned I guess!



So sorry for you.  That's soaping (in this household anyway)!!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 4, 2016)

I have white grout and a pretty much entirely while bathroom. I have used black soaps with grey lather without any problem. However your result may vary so I don't want you to hold me responsible for ruining your bathroom! I also had worries when using that violet shampoo for blonde dyed hair. That washed out of the grout too and was a far more vibrant colour.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 4, 2016)

My first attempt just went in the mold, and it is a failure. I couldn't get my charcoal fine enough, my batter went super thick super quick, so I have a plop and swear soap with extra scrubby bits of AC.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 4, 2016)

Penelope, I bet you could test it pretty inconspicuously and easily, and keep your eye on the effect over time if your initial results are encouraging.  But you could always play it safe and leave AC soaps out of the shower, and just use them at the sink, a guest shower, for gifts, etc.  AC is very fine, I wouldn't be surprised if repeated uses over time cause a slight graying on the floor over time.  I wouldn't think it would be too much of a problem on the walls though since soap doesn't make contact there often.

I have my entry soap but still wanted to play around with B&W.  Glad I did, I love this bar!  The batter was about 20% black, which is at the upper end of the amount of black I want in bars that i actually want to use. I adore how a touch of black classes up a bar.  It looks to me like I got differential gelling with this relative low water (1.75:1) soap.  I used a heating pad on medium, which might not have been quite enough to get it all the way to gel.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 4, 2016)

traderbren said:


> My first attempt just went in the mold, and it is a failure. I couldn't get my charcoal fine enough, my batter went super thick super quick, so I have a plop and swear soap with extra scrubby bits of AC.



Got one of those yesterday. Jan says I got the white down good and some of the black ended up in the white for contrast. Try, try again.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 5, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I have white grout and a pretty much entirely while bathroom. I have used black soaps with grey lather without any problem. However your result may vary so I don't want you to hold me responsible for ruining your bathroom! I also had worries when using that violet shampoo for blonde dyed hair. That washed out of the grout too and was a far more vibrant colour.



Thanks Saponista.  I have used that violet shampoo too!  Good to know.  I think I will try the AC, after all, my attempt may not even get to "soap". 

Carabou, Testing it is a good idea. I can always give it away to my boys who rent if it stains.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 5, 2016)

This is probably the place to ask something I've been curious about: is there any reason not to make your own charcoal and grind it to use for blacks?


----------



## Saponista (Jan 5, 2016)

I imagine it's fairly difficult to get a nice fine powder. I have seen people try to grind up the pellets to make powder and I've not seen anyone get really decent results. If the powder isn't fine then you don't get consistent colour.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 5, 2016)

I just thought there might be a reason for using activated charcoal in particular other than it already being a convenient powder form but I had never been able to find anything on it. I actually spent about six hours one day reducing some good cedar charcoal from our own logs with a mortar and pestle and some sieves.

I think I've gotten pretty good results with it, although I was trying out black oxides for the challenge


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 5, 2016)

A better type of homemade black might be lamp black, because it's a super fine powder and colors things super black. I haven't tried it, just to be clear, but Google is my friend. Here are some methods of making it:

https://paleotechnics.wordpress.com/2014/02/25/lampblack-what-it-is-and-what-its-good-for/
http://www.instructables.com/id/Lampblack/?ALLSTEPS

It sounds like lampblack became a huge industry in the early 1900s. It was (maybe still is?) used for coloring rubber for automobile tires: 
https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=8SAEAAAAIBAJ&pg=4603,2978733&hl=en


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 5, 2016)

DeeAna: Thats actually really cool information, the tutorial is interesting, and it would certainly produce a finer grain than anything we can produce by hand, although it some how seems like its just as much or more effort to set up and collect


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 5, 2016)

TheDragonGirl said:


> This is probably the place to ask something I've been curious about: is there any reason not to make your own charcoal and grind it to use for blacks?




  I tried grinding up the charcoal and it is to hard to get a consistent size. I resorted to buying the charcoal capsules and using the medical grade charcoal that is used in them it worked great.

 I am going to buy some oxides this week for the next batch later on this Month.


  Todd


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 5, 2016)

I got AC from the health food store. It's food grade and very fine - I can't feel any grit at all.

I had not thought about lamp black though. Maybe I'll have to drag the kerosene lamps out and do a little dirty burning.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 5, 2016)

Soapy disaster today! Made black embeds the other day (which to be fair are probably grey anyway!) and the plan was to make my white base tonight and insert the embeds. Well my white was too warm and got too thick to pour so plopped in. No way have I got it right upto the embeds. It's gonna be full of air holes. 

Might not all be lost though as I have another batch of oils and lye cooling right now


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh well maybe not! Definitely too much grey from swirling in this one too!!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 5, 2016)

You guys I'm four tries in, have not gotten my desired result for the idea in my head, and the package of activated charcoal is taunting me from the other room.  I think it's going to be a while before I fool around with black soap again after this lol.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 5, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> You guys I'm four tries in, have not gotten my desired result for the idea in my head, and the package of activated charcoal is taunting me from the other room.  I think it's going to be a while before I fool around with black soap again after this lol.



I had a funny feeling when I watched the tutorial for this. It looks sooo simple.
I have 3 tries down and I'm learning a new set of soaping skills. Less is more sometimes. 
Must not listen to the AC in the soaping room. It lies!!


----------



## amd (Jan 5, 2016)

Unmolded my first attempt. It's right on the edge of grey. It definitely did not go according to plan but I like it outside of the challenge. I'm going to take a go at the plan in my head again this weekend - now that I know how it plays out.


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jan 5, 2016)

Where do we post our entries??  Will there be a separate thread or do we post them here??


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 5, 2016)

"...Must not listen to the AC in the soaping room. It lies!! ..."

Naw, Steve -- it lyes!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 5, 2016)

^^^ha ha ha!!!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 5, 2016)

SweetBubbleTreat said:


> Where do we post our entries??  Will there be a separate thread or do we post them here??



There will be a separate thread. Glad you got something!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 5, 2016)

SweetBubble, there will be a separate thread for entries.  I'm not sure the exact date it will open, but probably in a couple weeks or so. The link to it will be provided in this thread on the date it opens, at the end point of the thread on that date.  Typically we've had to scroll through the challenge primer/announcement thread (e.g., this thread and its equivalents) to find the link, but I'm asking Saponista (and other hosts)  if the link can also be provided at the bottom of the very first post so that it is super easy to find at any time.  That would require their first posts to be edited long after original creation, but it sure would be convenient for the rest of us.

What do you think, Saponista (and newbie, LP, sonya, galaxy)?


----------



## newbie (Jan 5, 2016)

The entry thread is always separate and titled as the Entry Thread for the XXX Challenge so it should be easy to spot. As per her original post, she will open the Entry thread on January 16th and it will close on January 29th. 

I imagine Saponista would be fine posting a link to that thread at the beginning of this thread, but generally the two different threads are easy to see.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 6, 2016)

Yep, no issues from me with posting the link in here too


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 6, 2016)

How easy it is to find the entry thread depends on how/how often you check the forum, and how often the thread is updated. The longer it has been since you've been on the forum, and the fewer times the thread is updated, the harder it is to find the entry thread.  It's much easier to find the setup thread (especially if you've replied on it at least once), but again depending on how often it is updated, it can be a hassle to find the link.  I'm not saying it's extremely difficult, I just think it should be as easy as it can be.  Thanks for considering it.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm happy to put it up there if you feel it would be useful carabou


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 6, 2016)

Try #1 is about to begin! Excited. I always have a hard time figuring out how much batter to split per color and design. How much white for this portion, black for this part etc. Wish me luck, I need it!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 6, 2016)

And, fail. Sigh. Onto planning #2.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 6, 2016)

Did the first try today. What I was _supposed _to go for was  an elegant, clean sophisticated soap, you know, like elegant cherry blossom dancing in the trees, all in in black and white  *cue Tchaikovsky - Waltz of the Flowers* (love that piece!!)

What I in reality got was a creepy, black and white soap that reminded me of the dark forrest in the darkest fairytales, you know the trees that stretch out to grab you and eat you alive! 

Yeah, not feeling confident to enter this blob of darkness. Seriously big nope on that one. 

On the other hand it could be creepy enough to actually be cool.

What to do, what to do...


----------



## luebella (Jan 6, 2016)

Wait till you see my hideous blob! Yours sounds cool!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 6, 2016)

Sounds like a few of us are struggling- it seemed a simple concept but it's actually quite hard! 

My 2nd try I thought was over swirled is actually not too but attempt 1 is hilarious!! I will post pics later


----------



## luebella (Jan 6, 2016)

Lmao I felt so artistic doing mine. I want stoked to cut it! It's a mix of cp and mp. Oh man.. The end result.. Some people love it and some say it looks like a cross eyed chicken or goose lol.. I am not trying again though I just don't love black and white together


----------



## Judiraz (Jan 6, 2016)

I' m three tries in as well. I had a feeling about this one.....


----------



## newbie (Jan 6, 2016)

I want to see the creepy one if you aren't entering it, Soapyheart! I love those kinds of soaps. Actually I want to see everything everyone's made for this challenge, boom or bust, just because there is so much room for design.

I had no idea the threads were more difficult to find if you hadn't been on for a while. I have to admit that I take a look at the forum every morning while I'm having a chai tea before I go to work so I've not had a long period without hopping on. We can make the addition of the entry thread link a standard part of the first post, I'm sure, as well as putting it other places so everyone can see and find it in various ways.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 6, 2016)

Just put Trial #3 in the oven. My other two trials are ... lukewarm okay ... but even I can't get too excited about either one. They're black and white with no gray, but that's partly the trouble. I think I'm playing it too safe in my desire to not get too much mixing -- I'm not getting any interesting patterns.

I hope my soaping mojo is stronger tonight. Is it good luck to make soap during the new moon?

If Obsidian is reading this ... this trial is also that HO sunflower "castile" that you and I have been talking about in another thread. I figured high oleic sunflower should give a nice white soap, so why not combine two goals in one batch of soap?!?!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cut my first attempt tonight. Its ok, but as predicted I think the heart embeds are a bit too ivory. I won't post a picture yet just in case it's my only success.

I definitely want to see these infamous attempts.... Creepy tree soap sounds awesome!!!


----------



## newbie (Jan 6, 2016)

So you did a -40% SF for this, DeeAnna, but with the HO Sunflower oil or did you make a normal SF castile? I miss the texture of the negative SF when it has finally traced; it was really fun to work with but I didn't care much for the castile part. I should give a go to a regular but very low cleansing recipe and see what happens. It can be difficult to account for the shrinkage in the design though.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 6, 2016)

Newbie -- it was just a normal soap -- no superlye stuff. I used 35% lye concentration and 3% superfat. Ingredients were HO sunflower, water, lye, EDTA, fragrance, colorant. Yes, that "superlye" Andalusian recipe is weird to make. And my two batches with that recipe shrank a lot too. Not the prettiest soap after it's cured for a few months.

To share the context of why I did this HO sunflower soap -- Obsidian and I were talking about soaps that do the "castile slime" thing, but aren't 100% olive. She said her 100% HO safflower didn't make slime, and I said a 70% HO safflower + 30% lard soap does. So then the conversation turned to us wondering if HO sunflower would make slime or not, since it's even closer to the fatty acid profile of olive than HO safflower is. And so that's why I ended up doing what I did tonight. I'm curious to see what I shall see....


----------



## newbie (Jan 6, 2016)

That will be interesting. If it doesn't slime, then what's the element that produces that sort of lather? I assume you'll accommodate all of us impatient watchers and give the soap a lather up sooner than a couple months? Please?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 6, 2016)

Yep, I will!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 7, 2016)

Quick question.  I thought I had read there has to be a certain amount of white and black,  but rereading I didn't see it in the rules. Is there a set ratio white to black, or is it just there has to be white and black with no set amount per each color?


----------



## Saponista (Jan 7, 2016)

You can use any ratio you wish.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 7, 2016)

luebella said:


> Wait till you see my hideous blob! Yours sounds cool!



I called mine_ blob of darkness, _you call yours _hideous blob_. Does that make our soaps *Blob & White*? (grin) :mrgreen:



newbie said:


> I want to see the creepy one if you aren't entering it, Soapyheart! I love those kinds of soaps. Actually I want to see everything everyone's made for this challenge, boom or bust, just because there is so much room for design.



Ooo, what to do, what to do, newbie! I am debating myself whether to enter or not enter. Leaning towards entering it now, because it turns out I am so low on oils _and _AC, and won`t have the oportunity to get more until the end of the month.
But I`ll see what I end up with. If I don`t enter it I will surely post the blob of darkness in here



jules92207 said:


> I definitely want to see these infamous attempts.... Creepy tree soap sounds awesome!!!



Lol, *Creepy Tree Soap*, what a catchy name, perhaps with some... Tea Tree oil added??:mrgreen: 



Saponista said:


> You can use any ratio you wish.



Hi and hello! I had a question regarding adding things/decor, and couldn`t find any info on this question. 
I have some black glitter from Nurture, is it allowed to sprinkle something like that onto pieces of the soap, to spruce up the result, or do the soaps have to be totally clean and no other additives than the TD & AC? It is the black flare mica with silver sparkles from Nurture Soaps I am talking about.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 7, 2016)

Yes that's fine mysoapyheart as it's still black. I had someone else ask in private about a different additive that was black and I agreed they could also use that.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 7, 2016)

Now I'm not feeling AS bad about my 1st attemp disaster. It sounds like everyone else's: good visual plan in my head, decent imbeds but not great, MAJOR accel of white batter, UGLY soap. Not only ugly but smells HORRIBLE. I used WSP Orange Blossom blended with patch. Orange Blossom doesn't smell at all like oranges, just overpowering smelly flowers. I don't even know if I can save the soap due to the stench. I might chop or grate and add it to unscented batter to see what happens. If that goes south, it'll go in the trash.

I'm SOOOO frustrated! But headed back to my soap room for attempt #2....


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 7, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Yes that's fine mysoapyheart as it's still black. I had someone else ask in private about a different additive that was black and I agreed they could also use that.



Thank you so much, then I think I will keep the soap as my entry! I made the soap for the challenge yesterday, it didn`t turn out that way  I pictured but are so low on oils etc. so I may have to live with the result as I can`t get new supplies untill the end of the month, which won`t be in time to make a new batch.
Thanks again!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 7, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Now I'm not feeling AS bad about my 1st attemp disaster. It sounds like everyone else's: good visual plan in my head, decent imbeds but not great, MAJOR accel of white batter, UGLY soap. Not only ugly but smells HORRIBLE. I used WSP Orange Blossom blended with patch. Orange Blossom doesn't smell at all like oranges, just overpowering smelly flowers. I don't even know if I can save the soap due to the stench. I might chop or grate and add it to unscented batter to see what happens. If that goes south, it'll go in the trash.
> 
> I'm SOOOO frustrated! But headed back to my soap room for attempt #2....


 
Yes, I know the feeling_. "wait, what is this? THIS isn`t what I planned at all!! How on earht did this happen, did I leave the room or something??" _:sick:

Regarding the smell, can`t you wait it out, then perhaps the smell will cure into something good? I have found that my nose sometimes can play tricks on me. And then I have used my husband as a *Sniff`O`meter *to let me know if the smell is as terrible as I think it is. After putting the soaps away for some weeks and I come back to it, it isn`t at all that bad, but changed into something I could like. Hopepfully it will something you can use, it isn`t fun to throw away soap. Good luck

Now I am keeping my blob of darkness, but adding something extra to it so I can make it a bit less blobby...


----------



## KristaY (Jan 7, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Yes, I know the feeling_. "wait, what is this? THIS isn`t what I planned at all!! How on earht did this happen, did I leave the room or something??" _:sick:
> 
> Regarding the smell, can`t you wait it out, then perhaps the smell will cure into something good? I have found that my nose sometimes can play tricks on me. And then I have used my husband as a *Sniff`O`meter *to let me know if the smell is as terrible as I think it is. After putting the soaps away for some weeks and I come back to it, it isn`t at all that bad, but changed into something I could like. Hopepfully it will something you can use, it isn`t fun to throw away soap. Good luck
> 
> Now I am keeping my blob of darkness, but adding something extra to it so I can make it a bit less blobby...



Yes SoapyHeart! It's so funny how it can go to crap in the blink of an eye. I have a feeling part of my problem is my attitude toward the batch. It's NOT remotely pretty so the unexpected scent is ugly too, lol. I had my son smell it yesterday. He put it to his nose, made an icky face and said "I don't like this one at all!" It might mellow out though so I'll give it time to try to redeem itself. :evil:


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 7, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Yes SoapyHeart! It's so funny how it can go to crap in the blink of an eye. I have a feeling part of my problem is my attitude toward the batch. It's NOT remotely pretty so the unexpected scent is ugly too, lol. I had my son smell it yesterday. He put it to his nose, made an icky face and said "I don't like this one at all!" It might mellow out though so I'll give it time to try to redeem itself. :evil:



That is why soap is so special, it _misbehaves _when you don`t expect it to, and behaves when you don`t expect it to. Go figure. Hmm, sorta like kids? I don`t have any kids, but I have _been _one...:mrgreen:
Hopefully it will be awesome in the end! If not, talk strickt to it and let it know it is *this* close to be sent to the trash (room) if it doesn`t behave. Perhaps it will surprice you *grin*...


----------



## luebella (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't like the smell of. My blob either! Black tie fo


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 7, 2016)

On to try number tttwwwwwooooo! Hopefully this one works out better than the 1st.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 7, 2016)

Well here's my failed 1st attempt. The white isn't white enough and it got way too thick. There was supposed to be a layer of white on top of the black blocks with the intention of the soap standing on the side with the black blocks going vertically instead of horizontally. I just couldn't get the white soap in the small gap next to the black. Some of the black had come off some bars so the second pic is just with those removed


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 7, 2016)

Sonya!  That is show quality soap! What do you mean its not good enough??

Good grief, I can't wait to see what you actually enter.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 7, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Sonya!  That is show quality soap! What do you mean its not good enough??
> 
> Good grief, I can't wait to see what you actually enter.


Agreed! That's fabulous.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 7, 2016)

Decided to use a new fo, a scent I am pretty sure A, most coconut notes do right? Well I am sick of 33% lye remaining soft and ashing beyond repair, so I in my intelligent thinking decided to use 40% lye. It did well, at first. Yeah, turned into super thick trace, but I managed to get it done. 30 minutes later, no cpop or heat, it's hard! I have waited another hour and will cut soon. 
Coconut lime verbena from cs, I recommend no low water recipes on this. Unfortunately the only review I saw of it here states it fades into oblivion,  but I really wanted to see for myself since it was only one person.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 7, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Well here's my failed 1st attempt. The white isn't white enough and it got way too thick.



Are you kidding me? I tried something similar 3 times and would have been thrilled to enter this. My fails were soooo much, well, fail-ier than this lol. 

BUT I do feel your pain on having a concept in your head and not being able to execute it. I suppose that happens no matter what your skill level.


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 7, 2016)

Is it too late for me to sign up??


----------



## Saponista (Jan 7, 2016)

No you are welcome to sign up jade, just add yourself to the list. Welcome to the challenge and to you JuneP, glad to see you with us this month. Hope you are doing ok xxx 

Sonya, that soap is lovely!!! If you hadn't said then no one would have known it wasn't what you wanted!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Well here's my failed 1st attempt. The white isn't white enough and it got way too thick. There was supposed to be a layer of white on top of the black blocks with the intention of the soap standing on the side with the black blocks going vertically instead of horizontally. I just couldn't get the white soap in the small gap next to the black. Some of the black had come off some bars so the second pic is just with those removed
> 
> View attachment 18531
> 
> View attachment 18532



Sonya seriously? That is a show STOPPER!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 7, 2016)

Sonya, you are a perfect example of how we are our own worst critics. Your soap is gorgeous!


----------



## amd (Jan 7, 2016)

Agreed, Sonya.... You are being over critical of your soap! Its lovely and a wonderful white! It makes my white look yellow by comparison... Sigh.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 7, 2016)

Sonya just made this challenge a little easier on all of us.
That would have been a keeper in my house!!


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jan 7, 2016)

One person's fail is another's masterpiece for sure, and Sonya, yours is certainly a masterpiece in my eyes!  

This is a great challenge for me since my husband is licorice scent obsessed, but my first batch didn't work out. I used a FO from The Candlemaker's Store which behaved quite nicely (although it's not as strong as he'd like), but I'm honestly not sure whether I just didn't use enough TD, had too much EVOO, or it discolored a bit, but I ended up with a rather yellow white. I used black oxide which gave me a great black, I just misjudged the amount and it overwhelms the soap.  

My next batch will go in a completely different direction, I'm just not sure about what fragrance to use, since I don't want more licorice (don't tell the hubby though), or to order anything, and my beginners collection of FO's is somewhat limiting.  







Edited for spelling


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2016)

ah yes. You are just another example of being overly critical of your soap, Mrs. Spaceship! I quite like it and I don't think the black overwhelms it. The proportion is different on each bar but I find none of them too black. In fact, I like black bars with only a bit if white in them.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 8, 2016)

Mrs Spaceship, I too like your soap. 

Keep the pictures coming everyone. I'm living vicariously through you all! The wrist is getting better - slowly. I bought a pair of large dish washing gloves with the hope of getting it on, then testing lifting a couple of my bowls filled with water to see if I am comfortable with lifting and pouring before I decide if I trust that I can do it with lye water and soap batter. At least it is my left wrist that is affected, and I am right handed. That's something - glass half full!


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 8, 2016)

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)

2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)

3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)

4. Seawolfe - woop woop!

5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here

6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W

7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!

8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!

9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person

10. rainycityjen - all in

11. Sweetbubbletreat

12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )

13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*

14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...

15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing

16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...

17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*

18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*

19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked

20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.

21. McGraysoldtowngifts

22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back

23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?

24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??

25. Songwind - I'm in.

26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time

27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺

28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��

29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....

30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!

31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month

32. mintle - I am in!!

33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)

34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!

35. KristaY - Perfect for getting my soapy groove back on!

36. JuneP - Time for me to stop grieving for a bit, and make some soap. Sounds like a good one to try with my Black Raspberry F.O.

37. jade-15 -


----------



## KristaY (Jan 8, 2016)

I just finished my 2nd attempt and I'm pretty sure it's going to be another dud but not as bad as the first. This time my FO practically reversed trace and I had forever to color and pour. It's quite....um....busy. I'll probably call it Magic Eye or Where's Waldo, lol. 

I'm having the hardest time getting a true black. Mostly it's ending up a dark gray. In my 1st batch I used AC mixed in water to a slurry consistency and this time I used black mica, also in water. I think the mica might be a bit darker but the batter is still wet so it's hard to judge. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments everyone- kind of wishing I'd entered that one now 

We definitely are our worst critic but I had a vision in my head and this wasn't it. 

I like my 2nd attempt more but I don't think it has anything special about it. 

It is hard to get true black and white. I added more AC than I thought I would need - got to where I thought it needed to be then added a little more to be sure. 

For the white I used the light coloured olive oil along with lard, castor, shea and coconut. Also didn't add my usual sugar to my water cos that turns my water a straw colour.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 8, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Sonya, you are a perfect example of how we are our own worst critics. Your soap is gorgeous!



Sonya!  Oh no, if that is your reject I don't know what I will do with my attempt.  It is really gorgeous. 

I definitely agree that we are our own worst critics, just as artists are, if we are that good - and you are.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 8, 2016)

Sonya, that is a stunning soap.  My soaps are never white even with TD.   We really are our own worst critics.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 8, 2016)

I find the black looks blacker if you gel the soap.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 8, 2016)

I cut, like, 2 hours after pouring with no gel. That was insane! It's so hard already I could take out an intruder with one blow! Recipe wasnt vastly different, sure I used 40% lye, but that fo! It heated quite a bit (still no gel because of the low water ), but heated and hardened in 2 hours. Unfortunately it had air pockets because of the acceleration. It may be my entry because i really have to focus on April's challenge now.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 8, 2016)

I finally got around to snapping a picture of my failed attempt. My AC wasn't ground fine enough, and the lemongrass EO evidently made my soap a bit yellow. My design? It was a "oh crap, drop, plop, and swear". I'm going to say I was going for a "crack in the universe" design though, because it sounds better.


I just ordered some titanium dioxide and some black mica so I can try again before the end of the month.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm going to have to choose from the three tries I've done so far. My blacks are black and my whites are reasonably white so that's good, but I suspect the designs probably won't wow anyone. I think the last is my best given my level of skill, but I haven't decided on it for sure. Decisions!

Submissions for the challenge close on the 23rd, if I remember correctly. I won't be able to get pics submitted until the 21st or 22nd due to being on holiday. But I've got a reminder note on my calendar so I don't forget!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 8, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Well here's my failed 1st attempt.



Are. you. kidding. me. ???
These are awesome!
Seriously, if you consider these as fails I don`t want to think about what you other soaps look like. 
Yup. I can just pack up and leave the contest now:crazy:


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 8, 2016)

I decided to keep my Blob & White try. I don`t really like it, it didn`t end up the way I wanted:sick: (ya`ll know the feeling)  
I think it got a tiiiny bit better with the approved extra that I asked about, but still not what I was going for. 
Anyway, I decided to stop being so critical of my blob and just throw it in the mix anyway. Seing all these super experienced, swirling pros out there gives me serious soap-envy and dizzy spells.... No going back now:silent:


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2016)

I decided to remove my pictures for now. WIll post them back near the end.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 8, 2016)

Oh hell. You made a cozy little black and white cabin in the woods scene. As a "non-entry". Gah!

And Madame Skullstra, the crystal ball reading skeleton. Really???

I love your non-entries. I can't wait to see your official entry.


----------



## newbie (Jan 8, 2016)

I had little chunks of soap all over from trimming and I always have a stumpy piece from the end. I was just putzing around. I otherwise have a very boring life, which means I have time to poke little cones of soap with a skewer for a flipping hour or whatever. Trust me, the cabin scene is far more indicative of a dead social life than of particular skill, sadly.

I LOVE that skull thing that came out of the soap!!! Totally lucked out because clearly if I had cut it elsewhere, I would have gotten just the Incredible Blobby Snowman thing again.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 8, 2016)

Very cool soaps newbie.  The cabin scene is adorable and reminds me greatly of the Alaskan winter.  If you stood the bear bar next to it, someone's world would change from a peaceful quiet place to one of absolute terror.  Add the skull bar on the other side and they would die of fear inside their tiny paradise.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 8, 2016)

Beautiful soaps Newbie. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 9, 2016)

Well now. After seeing the "failures" I'm positive I won't come up with anything worth entering.
But I AM learning more about non colours than I ever wanted to.
I had a real busy swirl too but I was holding out on it thinking it might be as close as I got. After seeing Newbie's post I may as well rebatch it.

Not a real problem. Maybe I'll do a salt brine batch and enter that.:think:


----------



## Misschief (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok, I'm going back to the drawing board.


----------



## newbie (Jan 9, 2016)

I took my pics down. I don't want anyone saying they should rebatch their soaps or that they have to restart! Part of what we wanted for these challenges is for people of all experience levels to participate and not worry about their soaps not being "good enough" or anything like that. I still hope we can share near the end so we can see all the designs people thought of.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 9, 2016)

traderbren said:


> I finally got around to snapping a picture of my failed attempt. My AC wasn't ground fine enough, and the lemongrass EO evidently made my soap a bit yellow. My design? It was a "oh crap, drop, plop, and swear". I'm going to say I was going for a "crack in the universe" design though, because it sounds better.



I can see what you mean about the black spots but I like the effect of the black stripe.  Nice and simple, not too structured.  Good balance.  Love your method (the plop and swear)!


----------



## JuneP (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks Saponista, I'm doing OK, sad at times and feeling lonely which is to be expected. I've been super busy with all the paper work and other things to deal with after Jim died, and I'm not done. 

Yesterday I finally managed to take my written drivers test and fortunately passed on the first try; but then I had to drive 3 towns away and back today to bring my birth certificate to the DMV. They now require a current passport or birth certificate, even though you have valid ID. It's harder to get a drivers license than an automatic weapon these days. :-(

I should have taken this written test 3 years ago, but taking care of Jim the past several years, a couple of major surgeries of my own and then moving twice, put a huge pull on my available time and energy to do a lot of other necessary things. Heck, I'm still unpacking from my move last June! But since Jim died, I've got the kitchen remodeling completed other than one more little jobs left for the painters, and I've unpacked a lot more, and gotten the kitchen cabinets all organized and am ready to make soap in there.

I'm hoping to make my entry tomorrow afternoon or maybe Sunday at the latest. Tomorrow morning there's a rat and mice invasion in my barn/garage I have to deal with. Yuk problem. And I have important pension forms and other IRS info and paperwork I must deal with after breakfast. I know what I want to make, but of course we all know, our soap making ideas and intent some times don't quite follow what we thought. I'm just hoping I can get the colors right and make something decent looking and smelling. 

I love these challenges and am so enjoying seeing everyone's efforts. What amazes me is how many great looking soaps people say are failures! The creativity of our members is really awesome!

June



Saponista said:


> No you are welcome to sign up jade, just add yourself to the list. Welcome to the challenge and to you JuneP, glad to see you with us this month. Hope you are doing ok xxx
> 
> Sonya, that soap is lovely!!! If you hadn't said then no one would have known it wasn't what you wanted!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 9, 2016)

newbie said:


> I took my pics down. I don't want anyone saying they should rebatch their soaps or that they have to restart! Part of what we wanted for these challenges is for people of all experience levels to participate and not worry about their soaps not being "good enough" or anything like that. I still hope we can share near the end so we can see all the designs people thought of.



I was only joking Newbie.  If I manage to get to the shops again before the end of the month and have my memory banks turned on at the same time, I intend to buy some AC and have a go.  I think they all look interesting.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 9, 2016)

newbie said:


> I took my pics down. I don't want anyone saying they should rebatch their soaps or that they have to restart! Part of what we wanted for these challenges is for people of all experience levels to participate and not worry about their soaps not being "good enough" or anything like that. I still hope we can share near the end so we can see all the designs people thought of.



No, no... that wasn't my intention at all!! I LOVE seeing everyone's soaps. And I will participate with the soap I already have. I'm happy with it and that's what counts. I do feel a teensy bit intimidated, though. .... just a teensy bit.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 9, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/sweetly.chou/videos/1734669033419847/

I found a video of the droplet technique. Deanna was right about the wall pour. I think I will try this out.

You sound like you have so much to do June, I hope you manage to get it all sorted, it sounds like a bit of a nightmare at the moment. I hope it gets a bit easier for you soon and I hope you manage to find time to make a soap! 

I'm sad I missed your soaps newbie!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 9, 2016)

JuneP said:


> Thanks Saponista, I'm doing OK, sad at times and feeling lonely which is to be expected. I've been super busy with all the paper work and other things to deal with after Jim died, and I'm not done.
> 
> June



So sorry for your loss, June!:cry:
Hugs


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 9, 2016)

newbie said:


> I took my pics down. I don't want anyone saying they should rebatch their soaps or that they have to restart! Part of what we wanted for these challenges is for people of all experience levels to participate and not worry about their soaps not being "good enough" or anything like that. I still hope we can share near the end so we can see all the designs people thought of.



I am going to echo the others. 
1.) I can get gray soaps be accident so I don't need to rebatch any of the black and white trials I have made.

2.) I am involved in the challenge to LEARN how to soap better and add to my limited abilities. That goal is being achieved and thank you all for tolerating me.

3.) I have no delusions that I am even close to having the skills that many ( most ) of the other members do so don't worry about hurting my soap making feelings.:???:

4.) Your soaps are awesome. If you are going to leave them down here please put them back up on another thread so I can scheme on how you did what to get them.

I think we need some kind of " I'm not serious" or sarcasm ( or both) emoticon so newbie doesn't take down her pictures in the future.

I am NOT obsessed with soap making. I can quit any time I want to.:mrgreen:


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 9, 2016)

There is a fine line between inspiration and intimidation, that's for sure.  I struggle with it too, and the motivation to enter (or even show) something that doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell to survive.  That just goes along with being competitive.  But then I remind myself this is a challenge, not a competition, so I try to internalize it rather than externalize.  After all, it is just soap, and the whole point is to encourage learning and trying new things.  So while I feel a sense of defeat when I look at beautiful soaps like newbie posted, I also form a vision of elements I like in design.  Seeing them also helps me realize that nearly any design can be made with soap, if you are willing to think through your vision.  And last thing I'll say, I sure am glad newbie's name is newbie; it's a great reminder of where every good soapmaker starts.


----------



## amd (Jan 9, 2016)

Agree with all points above. Also I don't mind posting my less than stellar attempts - maybe someone has some pointers for me to make the technique better. Seeing other people's soaps gives me new ideas to try. I love successes and "failures".


----------



## newbie (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll post them again but later. I get the intimidation thing, for sure, because I feel it too and know how it goes, and while I try to use that to push me to try something again or to do something different, it can still feel like an obstacle. I'll show mine nearer to the end so no one inadvertently gets "obstacled." I get intimidated by some of the soap I put up in the browsing thread, as one example, and some of the soaps that came up in the GCS challenges, as another, so no matter how long you've been doing this, it can still happen.

It is worth remembering though that we have people making their 20th batch of soap, or their 150th, or more. I don't count but I make many many small batches of soap and I think I am likely nearing the 1000 mark. If I can't put out some good batches of soap after all that, I'm toast. But I still feel very challenged by the challenges and I like that we have a huge range of levels playing. I never fail to improve from a challenge, which is why soaping is enduring. 

You know, Steve, I have been joking with someone for a long time about coming up with a sarcasm font, which I would love to make. I'm not that detail oriented though but I really should score some adderall and do it. It would be helpful, actually.

June, I wish you were not having such a hard time and I hope you have some good people around you to give you times of laughter and a little lift out of your sadness. And I hope soaping gives you some relief as well as the pleasure it almost always gives.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 9, 2016)

When I do the great cakes challenges I can't bring myself to look at the other entries before I submit mine as I know most of the time if I looked first I would never submit anything!


----------



## newbie (Jan 9, 2016)

Yep, sometimes it kills me to see the other entries and I feel doomed.

Saponista, you have to report on how the droplet soap came out. I tried last night and am waiting to unmold but I used my one pound mold, for which I have no divider set. I used DeeAnna's method and poured a drop right down the middle after putting in maybe about 1/4 of the base, then wall poured the rest. Won't look like the droplet one because the sides won't be straight, but I'm eager to see what I got.

I looked at that soap, finished, and I must respectfully disagree about the B&W soap being all hand-poured as in the video (the link you posted). Her finished soap had a teardrop shape and not the Hershey's kiss shape of the one you found. I still think the Hershey's kiss one was done with dividers at first, then wall-poured, as free-handing it sees to give a soft and gentle rounded shape to the middle part.

Heavens only knows what I will get. She was so gentle and slow in her pours. I poured mine so it dropped (she placed her on top in layers) and then quickly poured the walls where she was extremely deliberate in her wall pour. Should be interesting to see the difference.

ETA: cut mine and I got the same teardrop shape even with a more "aggressive" pouring style.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 9, 2016)

"...I found a video of the droplet technique. Deanna was right about the wall pour. I think I will try this out..."

Hey, that's nice to know. I tried it with less than stellar results. I need to watch the video you mention to have any chance of making it look right. It's one thing to figure out someone's technique and quite another to do it myself!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 9, 2016)

I agree with you looking at the black and white droplet soap again, it has straight lined sides which I guess must come from a divider.....


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 9, 2016)

Attempt #4 in progress. Please Lord let this not be a disaster.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 9, 2016)

Hershey's kiss and tear drop demystified! Good job everyone.  Great execution, newbie.  Looking forward to seeing yours DeeAnna. See, it is all doable. Maybe not be me any time soon, but eventually, if I try and try again, and if I want it bad enough.


----------



## newbie (Jan 9, 2016)

That picture is not of my soap, for clarity. It is from the person whose video Saponista referenced.

Finger's crossed for you, Blackdog!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh! Well is yours black and white? Post it!  I hope you're not going to keep everything from us now, lol


----------



## newbie (Jan 10, 2016)

Nope. Mine is purple.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 10, 2016)

Annnnd #4 was the worst disaster yet. I'm tagging out, everyone. The black and white challenge broke my spirit. Looking forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with!


----------



## Serene (Jan 10, 2016)

So Sorry, Blackdog. :cry:


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 10, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> Annnnd #4 was the worst disaster yet. I'm tagging out, everyone. The black and white challenge broke my spirit. Looking forward to seeing what everyone else comes up with!



I'm not exactly challenging you, BlackDog, but these sound a little like a soaper's famous last words.  With two weeks left, we shall see if it rings true!

But I get where you're at.  It's amazing how many crappy batches I've made in the name of soap challenges. Even this one, where I got a good result my first try, I had to keep wrecking oils.  I've got 2 more batches that I doubt I'll ever use for the amount of black in them.   One batch I even made a scentless castile, recognizing I would not likely use it even if it turned out.  I was tempted to go again today, but in a moment of clarity I decided to make salt bars instead -- they are _not _B&W!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 10, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Just got done with Trial #2 this evening. I am struggling with this assignment because black and white seems so stark to me. But as always I'm learning something.
> 
> Anyways, on to my question --
> 
> ...



I have to thank you for this DeeAnna, I added a bit of potent purple (while not blue it's an almost black purple) I found I got the blackest black I've ever gotten so far.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 10, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> I was tempted to go again today, but in a moment of clarity I decided to make salt bars instead -- they are _not _B&W!



Hahah, yes! Every time I get the urge again I think I'll just remind myself not to make a batch that destroys my self-esteem.  I CAN make pretty bars of soap!  Just not black and white ones!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 10, 2016)

Black and white works great for salt bars! My last attempt ( so far) is a brine batch. The black is black and the white is white. I may be on to something.:think:


----------



## Deedles (Jan 10, 2016)

I'll admit right up front that these challenges intimidate me! Even everyone's rejects look good to me. But that's part of the reason to do them. So far, my biggest challenge of them all has been to get batter thin enough to do anything with it. On the last challenge I did, I soaped at room temp and everything was good until I added the FO. Most of the one's I have I bought when I first started and they were chosen for their scent description...I totally didn't understand enough to look for reviews for acceleration. This batch just may not have any FO in it at all so I can be sure that it IS the FO's that's giving me the problems. 

I see alot of you making 2-3, or more, batches to get it just right. Right now I'm struggling with justifying more than one batch! I don't sell and already have more soap than DH and I and friends will use in 6 months or longer! Of course, having more than I can use hasn't stopped me from adding yarn or fabric to my stashes so why should soap be any different? :mrgreen: Even if it doesn't work out it's still good soap and will eventually get used up and disappear. Fabric and yarn can be taken apart and reused when it doesn't work out...it stays around forever in some shape or form.


----------



## JuneP (Jan 11, 2016)

Made my black and white soap today and what a long day it was. I decided to do a hanger swirl in part of the design, but I didn't have a hanger that size (I was just using a l lb mold). So the search began in the closets and there was one metal hanger to be found. After I made the hanger tool,  I had to make a separator, so the search was on again for a scrap piece of foam board. Luckily I did have a leftover piece big enough that I could make fit after some measuring and cutting.,

Then I had to do the math for my design, as well a a web search for information on how much charcoal I should use for the amount of black soap I wanted in the recipe. I wound up adding a bit more since the color didn't look right after adding the amount recommended. I didn't want to name the soap 50 shades of grey, so I hope that I added enough of the charcoal to give a good black. All will be revealed when I cut it in a couple of days.

 I wouldn't be surprised if it was a real mess inside, because I made my batter pretty thin on purpose and when I poured my black, I got a little seepage that I had to clean up. I let it sit a while before adding the white, but I have no idea if that worked. I'll find out soon enough,.

Then I decided to make some black embeds for the top. Do you know that the strawberry and raspberry embed molds look exactly alike! Now I have some black strawberry embeds! LOL  Well, at least I know now which mold is the strawberry one.

While the embeds were firming up,  I retrieved my oils from the barn fridge, got all my tools laid out, and weighed everything. So far so good. Then I realized I forgot to add cream, but not a big problem, since I never adjusted the water for the cream addition. For the second time in a row, I forgot to strain my lye solution with the tussah silk; but again, not a real problem. I just strained the soap batter through a very fine sieve as I poured it into the two containers. Are you sensing a pattern here 

I don't know if my design will work, but my top looks pretty even though I had to change my design plan when my embeds turned out to be strawberries instead of black raspberries! LOL


----------



## newbie (Jan 11, 2016)

Time to start unloading at the local shelter and work and your mailman and the UPS driver (Yes, I and my UPS driver have a relationship now with me putting soap out for her on delivery days and then she sneaks a coffee card onto one of my packages and next delivery, I run out and tell her never to do that again and then I leave soap out of her and she sneaks a card onto my packages....) and anyone else you can think of.

I dropped down to making only 1 pound batches in part because of challenges. There is no way I could limit myself to one try, but trying several times, each making 7-8 bars of soap, was killing me. I ordered another 1 pound mold from WPS at the sale so I have more to work with, but I'm still waiting for the 1 pound T&S mold to show up somewhere.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 11, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> I CAN make pretty bars of soap!  Just not black and white ones!


 Oh yes you can BlackDog, trust me, it's just a batch or two away...



Steve85569 said:


> Black and white works great for salt bars! My last attempt ( so far) is a brine batch. The black is black and the white is white. I may be on to something.:think:


  Good grief Steve; now I need to make another salt bar???



Deedles said:


> I don't sell and already have more soap than DH and I and friends will use in 6 months or longer!


 You just need to roll up your sleeves and get a little dirtier Deedles, or make new friends! :grin:  But seriously, testing a batch without your FO to see the effect on trace is not a bad idea.  Another option is to learn restraint with stickblending, so that you can quit when you've hit emulsion or light trace.  newbie is the queen of that -- newbie, can you post a link to your video(s) and other posts where you show people what to look for?


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 11, 2016)

I think a thinner trace is more likely to produce gray from black and white, depending on the mixing characteristics of your swirl.  For example, with an ITP, light trace will give a lot of gray.  I really love black and white _and gray_ in my soap, so I tested this out with a couple of friends this weekend.  We blended both the black and white to what I'd call a thin trace, with the white being closer to medium and the black thinner.  I didn't expect the colors would stay distinct and they did not.  But I must say, we got an effect that I am pleased with. Scented with anise EO at 4%.

This marks the end of my time off from work for awhile, and my time available for soaping


----------



## Deedles (Jan 11, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> .....You just need to roll up your sleeves and get a little dirtier Deedles, or make new friends! :grin:  But seriously, testing a batch without your FO to see the effect on trace is not a bad idea.  Another option is to learn restraint with stickblending, so that you can quit when you've hit emulsion or light trace.  newbie is the queen of that -- newbie, can you post a link to your video(s) and other posts where you show people what to look for?



I've been pretty diligent about not stickblending too much, at least I think so. YouTube videos from all over the place that have been watched, notes taken from here, etc. have taught me alot. But I can definitely stand to watch Newbie's videos again! 

Carabou...I love yours! I hear what you're saying about the effects you get from thinner vs thicker trace. I'll keep it in mind as I do this one.


----------



## newbie (Jan 11, 2016)

Not sure if this is helpful to anyone or not, but the bit about SB'ing only to emulsion starts at about 1:30 minutes.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CytRNXh7-Xk[/ame]


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 11, 2016)

I didn't enter this month because I wasn't sure if I'd manage to actually soap...lol... but here is my non-entry, non-black ( it's a pretty grey though), not-quite-white ( I used BB's Drakkar Type, so it's slowly turning lavender), one-handed attempt


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 11, 2016)

Tried it last night. Used Bittercreek North's Lime Leaf. Not loving the FO - it's very soapy smelling. It's not gross or anything, and it behaved well, it just smells like a laundry detergent scent. I really struggled with laying clean, even stripes - any tips on this? It looks so easy in the videos!


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 11, 2016)

newbie said:


> I dropped down to making only 1 pound batches in part because of challenges. There is no way I could limit myself to one try, but trying several times, each making 7-8 bars of soap, was killing me. I ordered another 1 pound mold from WPS at the sale so I have more to work with, but I'm still waiting for the 1 pound T&S mold to show up somewhere.


 
This is why I really wish somebody made a 4-bar slap mold!


----------



## Deedles (Jan 11, 2016)

Thanks, Newbie, for posting your video again.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 11, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> This is why I really wish somebody made a 4-bar slap mold!



Slap mold? Sounds like a violent piece of soaping-equipment, lol (sorry, couldn`t help myself, working on it...:silent::mrgreen


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 11, 2016)

I'd love to give this a go! I love black and white soaps. Just to clarify, only the black and white are allowed? No additional colors, right?
Thanks newbie for your video!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 11, 2016)

newbie said:


> Not sure if this is helpful to anyone or not, but the bit about SB'ing only to emulsion starts at about 1:30 minutes.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CytRNXh7-Xk



Very helpfull indeed, thank you  Watched the whole thing. I have managed to get a really good feel for the subtle difference now, between SB just a hair to _much_, and go into medium trace instead of thin trace. But as you say, it takes some tries to get the hang of it, and understand what you are looking for and then STOP! 
It was fun to see a pro at work on this, and with a real close-up on the process too.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes that's correct cactuslily. Just black and white only. If you would like to join in then just copy and paste the sign up list and add your name to the bottom


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 11, 2016)

These challenges have finally made it clear to me why I should know how to masterbatch lye and fats and why I need to make itty bitty 1 lb / 0.5 kg batches. Never thought I'd be saying this..... Thanks all for sharing your trials and tribulations. I know now I'm not alone!!!!!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 11, 2016)

Finally! My 3rd attempt and it's not gray or cream, just nice white and black. Whew! I'm not crazy about my swirl technique but I'm jazzed at the colors!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 11, 2016)

Second attempt is in the mold now I am hoping this will be the one 

Recipe

80% lard
15% coconut oil
5% caster oil
Split coconut milk and lye water mix.

Very white batter


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 11, 2016)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> Second attempt is in the mold now I am hoping this will be the one
> 
> Recipe
> 
> ...



Look to me  like that much lard should get you a real WHITE if the coconut milk doesn't decide to do something naughty. I was nervous about any kind of milk for this challenge. That's real close to what I use for "baby soap" ( not really for babies since they don't need soap yet).


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 11, 2016)

Stacyspy ~ that looks plenty black to me  ~ and would have made a great entry! But that's the way it seems to go, doesn't it.  It's so beautiful!  Hey, did you hurt your arm too?  

newb and DD ~ agreed, the one pounders are essential for these challenges.  The Crafters Choice 1504 has really saved my wallet and supplies, but a comparable slab ~ and tall skinny ~ would really come in handy.  We should collaborate on developing new molds!

My thoughts on stripes: A bit of trace is actually helpful.  Not sure I am characterizing this right, but the trace creates cohesion within a color/pour, and it also helps push adjacent soap around without co-mingling -- which makes stripes.  I'm no expert by any means.  But I did get lucky with the soap I intend to enter, which is striped.  I feel the stripes laid down best when they were at at the far end of a light trace and the close end of medium.  Too little and the soap diffuses (i.e., GRAY) ; too much and it's blobby with no nimbleness. What I don't know is how to keep it at that trace without it getting thicker. Hand stirring helps, and so can a little water added to thin it down, but ultimately it seems to go where you don't want it to.  Any tips to hold it in place would be appreciated!


----------



## mazimazi (Jan 12, 2016)

Nice challenge! I signed up for the december one but work got crazy and I didn't make a single soap  
So I'll probably skip this one too.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 12, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Look to me  like that much lard should get you a real WHITE if the coconut milk doesn't decide to do something naughty. I was nervous about any kind of milk for this challenge. That's real close to what I use for "baby soap" ( not really for babies since they don't need soap yet).



This attempt is a success I have my entry ready to go 

   The Milk was a great addition no issues so far the Loaf was hard as a rock in 8 hours. I was able to cut it with out any issues. I love this mix of oils it felt nice and moist and the Black cherry fragrance is to die for. I cant wait to post the pictures.

   Todd


----------



## Saponista (Jan 12, 2016)

That fragrance sounds yummy Todd, can't wait to see your entry


----------



## Stacyspy (Jan 12, 2016)

I got myself a lye burn.... http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=57977
Thank you. I like the way it came out, but it's morphing pretty quickly to purple instead of white...sigh



CaraBou said:


> Stacyspy ~ that looks plenty black to me  ~ and would have made a great entry! But that's the way it seems to go, doesn't it.  It's so beautiful!  Hey, did you hurt your arm too?
> 
> newb and DD ~ agreed, the one pounders are essential for these challenges.  The Crafters Choice 1504 has really saved my wallet and supplies, but a comparable slab ~ and tall skinny ~ would really come in handy.  We should collaborate on developing new molds!
> 
> My thoughts on stripes: A bit of trace is actually helpful.  Not sure I am characterizing this right, but the trace creates cohesion within a color/pour, and it also helps push adjacent soap around without co-mingling -- which makes stripes.  I'm no expert by any means.  But I did get lucky with the soap I intend to enter, which is striped.  I feel the stripes laid down best when they were at at the far end of a light trace and the close end of medium.  Too little and the soap diffuses (i.e., GRAY) ; too much and it's blobby with no nimbleness. What I don't know is how to keep it at that trace without it getting thicker. Hand stirring helps, and so can a little water added to thin it down, but ultimately it seems to go where you don't want it to.  Any tips to hold it in place would be appreciated!


----------



## traderbren (Jan 12, 2016)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> Second attempt is in the mold now I am hoping this will be the one
> 
> Recipe
> 
> ...




Ooh... You will sparkly heart that soap if it turns out right and once it's cured.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 12, 2016)

I made a second attempt - and what is going on with the pink color? This is a fragrance blend of Mad Oils Velvet Peppercorn and Star Anise EO. The recipe was pretty simple - lard, CO, OO, 2% castor. The peppercorn isn't supposed to discolor, and I have used anise before with no discoloration. As well, the pink is just around the edges and doesn't appear to be spreading. Not a reaction to silicone since the top is pink too. Any ideas?


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 12, 2016)

Dibbles  I have no help to offer on your pink ring but have to tell you that is a beautiful soap!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 12, 2016)

Oh dibbles what a shame about the pink. That is such a stunning soap, really great job in the feather and fantastic design idea. I can't help with the pink problem I'm afraid. It's really strange that it's only on the outside.


----------



## newbie (Jan 12, 2016)

Some FO's discolor pink, like Hunter's Moon and The Perfect Man but I don't know what ingredient/element causes that. I've always colored my Velvet Peppercorn soaps so don't know if that is it or not. I've noticed on some that go pinkish, the company doesn't list it but people will mention it in reviews. If you used the anise, I'd have to guess the Peppercorn is the culprit, but I'm hoping it fades with some time. I love that soap! I loved the other ones shown as well but have been racing around and forgot to post about them. I think they've all been fantastic!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2016)

I absolutely love the design of your soap dribbles, it's gorgeous! 

I had a fragrance turn slightly pink on me but had the opposite problem.  Mine became pinker in the centre and spread out lighter towards the edges over a few days. I thought I might have had a partial gel in the centre. They were cream when initially cut! Exposure to the air seemed to accelerate the colour change similar to my soaps with vanilla. I wonder if something similar is happening to yours?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2016)

jade-15 said:


> 1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
> 
> 2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
> 
> ...



38. Rowan - Just to prevent further soap addict withdrawal symptoms (SAWS!!) First time soaping for a few months!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 12, 2016)

Well 

          I started out tonight playing with a third batch of soap just in case the first one turns color and wouldn't you know I got introduced to MR Ricing I had to look it up because I had never seen anything like it. My batter went from nice and creamy to a Grits in the bowl in like 20 seconds flat. Oh well i guess It had to happen eventually.

      Back to the drawing board I have to pick up some more lard and some Lye before I can make any more soap 


   Todd


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2016)

It was so exciting to soap again. I had a really bad case of S.A.W.S (soap addict withdrawal symptoms). I decided to trial 2 things at a time, the challenge and 40% lye concentration (for the first time, because I really love challenges!).

It wasn't a serious trial attempt, just an excuse to soap, so I used a normal recipe, which comes out relatively white with TD. I was then going to trial a lard recipe. I had a really odd result in that as soon as I added the lye, the batter darkened quite a bit to dark yellow which increased as I stick blended. It was similar to adding milk which has scorched but not as dark! My eventual soap ended up cream and black. The cream being a fair bit darker than normal.  Is this something to do with 40% lye concentration as I've not had this before with lower concentrations, or am I barking up the wrong tree?

I used OO (very light coloured), PO, CO, AO, CB, Castor Oil, citric acid (added to the water before the lye), Lavender and Peppermint EO's. Temp approx 105F of lye and water. No other additives.

SAWS is temporarily under control and my husband is very happy that I'm no longer irritable!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 12, 2016)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> Well
> 
> I started out tonight playing with a third batch of soap just in case the first one turns color and wouldn't you know I got introduced to MR Ricing I had to look it up because I had never seen anything like it. My batter went from nice and creamy to a Grits in the bowl in like 20 seconds flat. Oh well i guess It had to happen eventually.
> 
> ...



Bad luck with the ricing. I've only had that once with a floral FO and boy did it go fast!  What a great excuse to soap more though!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 12, 2016)

dibbles said:


> I made a second attempt - and what is going on with the pink color? This is a fragrance blend of Mad Oils Velvet Peppercorn and Star Anise EO. The recipe was pretty simple - lard, CO, OO, 2% castor. The peppercorn isn't supposed to discolor, and I have used anise before with no discoloration. As well, the pink is just around the edges and doesn't appear to be spreading. Not a reaction to silicone since the top is pink too. Any ideas?



Oh dibbles, what a great soap. No idea about the pink but wow, great execution.


----------



## newbie (Jan 12, 2016)

I know when I am SB'ing and using low water, the batter does look more yellow because there isn't as much water emulsifying with the oils and my recipe is tallow, OO, CO, and castor. SInce you use Palm oil and cocoa butter, your batter would probably look pretty yellow. In the end, my low water soaps don't look darker to me than high water, so I would think yours will look about as you expect it would uncolored.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words about my 'pink edged' soap. I am pretty happy with it in that the design is what I intended, which usually doesn't happen for me. I wish the line between the black and white were straighter, not sure if my lame wrist had anything to do with how I removed the divider and caused it to slope. 

I'm still inclined to think there was something about the FO that caused the discoloration, but am stumped as to why most of the white stayed white, and having been exposed to air for over a day hasn't changed it. When I saw the pink color all over the outside when I took it out of the mold, I really expected to see pink throughout. Ah, the sweet mysteries of soap!

I hope to get one more crack at this. Fingers crossed.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 13, 2016)

Dibbles, your soap design is great! I had one FO that discolored purple that only showed up around the edges for the first week or so before it spread to the rest of the bar. If that happens here, the pink and black will look really nice!

I'm still waiting on my mica order, but last night I had a soap dream with a black and white design. I have an idea, now I just need to figure out how to get it.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 13, 2016)

Lovely soaps, Dibbles!!:clap:


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 13, 2016)

Well, my main attempt doesn't look too good - my stripes were too fat and sloppy to get the design I wanted. But the soap I put in the individual molds turned out kind of neat. I just squirted a bit into the bottom and swirled it around with my finger, then poured a different color.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 13, 2016)

dixiedragon said:


> Well, my main attempt doesn't look too good - my stripes were too fat and sloppy to get the design I wanted. But the soap I put in the individual molds turned out kind of neat. I just squirted a bit into the bottom and swirled it around with my finger, then poured a different color.



Love your soaps! They actually remind me of a Norwegian way of doing decorative painting on wood. It uses a sort of flower ornamental style, and is called _rosemaling_. If you haven`t seen that before, just google "rosemaling", and then you`ll see what I mean. Perhaps it could be a soapy inspiration for you since you allready have molds that suits this type of colorfull and ornamental art


----------



## Rowan (Jan 13, 2016)

Love your soap too Dixiedragon, especially the white one with black. The swirl is really lovely.

Thanks Newbie for the reassurance regarding the 40 lye concentration. I really hope I get the chance to have another go, work and kids permitting. These challenges have been simply brilliant, thank you all.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jan 13, 2016)

*Sign up list*

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
10. rainycityjen - all in
11. Sweetbubbletreat
12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*
14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*
18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*
19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked
20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.
21. McGraysoldtowngifts
22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back
23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?
24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??
25. Songwind - I'm in.
26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time
27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺
28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��
29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....
30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!
31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month
32. mintle - I am in!!
33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)
34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!
35. KristaY - Perfect for getting my soapy groove back on!
36. JuneP - Time for me to stop grieving for a bit, and make some soap. Sounds like a good one to try with my Black Raspberry F.O.
37. jade-15 - 
38. Rowan - Just to prevent further soap addict withdrawal symptoms (SAWS!!) First time soaping for a few months!
39. topofmurrayhill - Fashionably late


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 14, 2016)

I finally got a soap I'm happy with! My first attempt bombed, second was an experiment that looks a little weird, third time I'm happy. I'd like to show my first two,  but #1 is plain awful and #2 is a swirl opposite my submission soap, so i am hesitant to show it before the submission thread opens and i enter my third try. Maybe I'll show my second try after the submissions open, or maybe post it in 2016 soaps thread. 
How's everyone else going at this point?


----------



## Deedles (Jan 14, 2016)

I got my AC yesterday. Even though the jar was sealed, there was still dust on everything in the box...what a mess! Makes me really glad I didn't try to grind any myself. Got alot going on the next couple of day but hope to get a first attempt done by this weekend.


----------



## amd (Jan 14, 2016)

I did one, figured out what I did wrong, but just waiting for timing to get a second attempt in. Hopefully will start Saturday night when I get back from retreat. (or Sunday afternoon. I'm fighting off round three of the cold that keeps coming back, and retreat might wipe me out.) I was very happy with the colors I got on the first attempt, so I will be keeping the same qty's, but maybe add a pinch of blue to the black to push it out of the gray area. In my head, this works... reality might have a different plan.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 14, 2016)

My mica order came today, but I am not feeling too well. I hope to make my second attempt tomorrow while the adopt-o-pooch is at the groomers for the first time.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 14, 2016)

Late to the party as usual, but...

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
10. rainycityjen - all in
11. Sweetbubbletreat
12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*
14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*
18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*
19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked
20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.
21. McGraysoldtowngifts
22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back
23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?
24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??
25. Songwind - I'm in.
26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time
27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺
28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��
29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....
30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!
31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month
32. mintle - I am in!!
33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)
34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!
35. KristaY - Perfect for getting my soapy groove back on!
36. JuneP - Time for me to stop grieving for a bit, and make some soap. Sounds like a good one to try with my Black Raspberry F.O.
37. jade-15 - 
38. Rowan - Just to prevent further soap addict withdrawal symptoms (SAWS!!) First time soaping for a few months!
39. topofmurrayhill - Fashionably late
40.  QueenBeeSoap - Better late than never.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 14, 2016)

I made two batches of soap for the challenge a few days ago, and I'm hoping one of the two will turn out okay so that I can enter it.  The batter for one of them ended up getting way too thick and has big air pockets in it.  I'll post the soap that doesn't make the cut as soon as I can get some pictures.

I used Shea & Coconut FO from WSP for both of them which I got as a sample but haven't used before, since none of the other FO's I had on hand seemed to go with the black & white colour scheme.  I was worried about it discolouring the soap since the bottle says "Contains vanilla," but their website says "Vanilla Content: 0.00%."  The reviews seemed mixed as to whether or not it discolours CP soap.  Hmm.  Well, I guess I'll see!  Sure, I *could* just make unscented soap for the challenges, but where's the fun (and challenge) in that?  At least I was happy with the appearance of the black and white I got using black oxide and TD as of when the soaps were cut.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jan 14, 2016)

Argh. I planned my challenge batch and drove 40 minutes to the workshop only to find I don't have enough NaOH left to make it. I have more on order, but it's from a slow supplier. I placed another NaOH order tonight with The Lye Guy who is in my state, so hopefully he ships right away and it doesn't take long. Maybe I'll get my entry in under the wire.


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 15, 2016)

Is the submission post going to be created soon ?


       Todd


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jan 15, 2016)

McGraysoldtowngifts said:


> Is the submission post going to be created soon ?



The 16th. Check post #1 in this thread. All the info is provided.


----------



## soapswirl (Jan 15, 2016)

I think I may have just created an entirely grey loaf of soap! Grrr challenge frustration!


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2016)

Entry thread goes up tomorrow so time to post some non-entries! I hope everyone will post theirs as well because I am really interested in what people came up with for this challenge, whether it worked out or not.

I got such a kick out of the one that produced the pictures on the sides and it was one of the most fun times I've had cutting a soap. The crystal ball-gazing skull just cracked me up!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 15, 2016)

Great attempts Newbie. I especially like the one following your cute little cabin scene, and the one after that as well. Can't wait to see your entry.


----------



## SunWolf (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm in, been needing to get back to soaping...

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
10. rainycityjen - all in
11. Sweetbubbletreat
12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*
14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*
18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*
19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked
20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.
21. McGraysoldtowngifts
22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back
23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?
24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??
25. Songwind - I'm in.
26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time
27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺
28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��
29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....
30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!
31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return  to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month
32. mintle - I am in!!
33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)
34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!
35. KristaY - Perfect for getting my soapy groove back on!
36. JuneP - Time for me to stop grieving for a bit, and make some soap.  Sounds like a good one to try with my Black Raspberry F.O.
37. jade-15 - 
38. Rowan - Just to prevent further soap addict withdrawal symptoms (SAWS!!) First time soaping for a few months!
39. topofmurrayhill - Fashionably late
40.  QueenBeeSoap - Better late than never. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




41.  SunWolf - A reason to get the soaping Mojo re-engaged...:idea:


----------



## newbie (Jan 15, 2016)

Go, Sunwolf, go!!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 16, 2016)

Gorgeous soaps (as always) Newbie. I really like the first one especially. You're always very imaginative with your techniques - I can't begin to imagine how you get some of the results you have.


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2016)

THanks, Sonya. I can't wait to see yours! Happy to share. The first one was made with a black and white taiwan swirl with black poured on top but cut vertically, not the usual horizontal cut.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 16, 2016)

I have just posted the challenge entry thread, but I'm on my phone so I will put a link to it here and at the beginning of the thread as soon as I get home.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 16, 2016)

And so the drooling commences...


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 16, 2016)

The challenge entry put my first pic correctly and is flipping my others upside down. I saved my others in my phone upside down in an attempt to trick the upload tool, and they remained yup, upside down. One pic is probably enough, but as some know I only use my cell and pics can be difficult to see on a phone. That's why I try to post a couple usually. I wonder why it flips some pics around... I'm not the first to have this technical issue. Anyway, looking forward to all the soapy pics!!!

Edit, loaded into photobucket instead of trying a direct link, and it worked out correctly!  Yea!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 16, 2016)

Mines no where near as beautiful as the others already uploaded, but my more ambitious soap pattern failed on me ):


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 16, 2016)

I'll get photos for both threads when Jan gets back with the good camera later today.

I have no delusions of even placing in this challenge but I have had a lot of fun learning new ways to pattern and color.

I also learned that 5x orange will dissolve a styrofoam cup even when in AC and OO. Smelled nice though.:cry:


----------



## traderbren (Jan 16, 2016)

I finally made my second attempt this morning. The black went a little gray, so I'm hoping it morphs back to black. I'm also concerned about my black and white mingling into gray in parts. 

This was a much harder challenge than I originally thought.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 16, 2016)

TheDragonGirl said:


> Mines no where near as beautiful as the others already uploaded, but my more ambitious soap pattern failed on me ):



Don`t worry, we ALL feel that way whenever we see everyone elses soaps! We can`t see our soaps without judging ourselves (_everyone is so much better at this than me_)

But the thing is, someone else seing _your _soap will think the same thing! _*sigh* TheDragonGirl made such awesome soap, hope I can be just as creative as she is..._

Difference in soaps (or people/animals/food/colors) is what makes life interesting. 

Now march over there and sniff your soap, and say you love it for the soap it _is_. I`ll bet it is absolutely smashing.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 16, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Don`t worry, we ALL feel that way whenever we see everyone elses soaps! We can`t see our soaps without judging ourselves (_everyone is so much better at this than me_)
> 
> But the thing is, someone else seing _your _soap will think the same thing! _*sigh* TheDragonGirl made such awesome soap, hope I can be just as creative as she is..._
> 
> ...



oh my gosh, you're really really sweet, thank you.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 16, 2016)

While the loaf is still chilling in the oven, I was able to pop this out of the mold. I used a full tsp ppo of black mica, but it came out gray at least on my little experiment bar.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 16, 2016)

Newbie - I love, love, love your Jack soap!!!

Lionprincess - that is a stunning hanger swirl!!!

Loving the entries so far!!


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2016)

Thanks, Sonya. Well, you sure can knock a drop swirl out of the ball park!

I love the variety of soaps. I can't wait to see everyone else's. This is a blast!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 16, 2016)

TheDragonGirl said:


> oh my gosh, you're really really sweet, thank you.



Not at all, I speak only the truth.





 <----- Ps.I actually have hair though...


----------



## Saponista (Jan 16, 2016)

I love the nightmare before Christmas newbie!!! Me and my husband dressed up for Halloween last year  

I love your little zebra stripes inside the swirl lionprincess and the salt and pepper idea is brilliant mischief. Everyone has entered something different and special. Well done guys! 

I am so excited to see all the entries on the thread. This is my favourite part of the challenges!!! Thanks to everyone for participating. 

Well done everyone, fantastic entries so far.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 16, 2016)

Awesome costumes!!!! LOVE the nightmare before Christmas too!!


----------



## Judiraz (Jan 16, 2016)

I have one more batch that I'll unmold tomorrow...nothing looks as good as these entries so far!

I'm a sucker for swirls so Lionprincess, your hanger swirl id gorgeous. I love the little stripes you got. And Sonya, if that's your "simple" drop swirl I would be so intimidated with your complicated ones


----------



## newbie (Jan 16, 2016)

Love the costumes! That is such a great and such a clever clever movie. 

Loving the entries!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 17, 2016)

Round #2 and #3 are in the molds. I am not sure either will make the cut. #2 was way too thin trace so I'm convinced it's going to be a muddled mess inside. #3 was a beautiful thick trace but the top looks very grey so far so my hopes are not high.

Beautiful entries so far! Did I mention how much I like black and white bars?


----------



## traderbren (Jan 17, 2016)

I cut my loaf this morning. It's gray. And my titanium dioxide usage must have been too low, as well. I doubt I'll have time or supplies to make a 3rd attempt before cut-off.

Picture of gray and beige:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you sonya and judiraz! Love all the entries! The costumes are awesome, as is your soap newbie. So creative!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 17, 2016)

Sonya, that hanger swirl is breathtaking!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow - stunning soaps guys!  I'm amazed at what comes out of these challenges.  Even the non-entries are cool!  Good job everyone!


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2016)

Your zebra is fantastic, Carabou! I hope you elephants are enjoying the addition to the savannah.


----------



## traderbren (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh my gosh, Carabou! The zebra!!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 17, 2016)

Thank you BlackDog

Carabou - that zebra is brilliant!

I'm really pleased people are really pushing themselves in these challenges. The creativeness of some of this month's entries is awesome!!


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2016)

You know, I sat here staring at your "fugly" tree soap, BD, and the mountain "blob", Bella, and I really like both of them. I love the abstract nature of the confetti one because I don't see a tree, I see a depiction of ice chunks falling from on high and into the black chasm. Actually I love it. And I'm not sure how you made your soap LB but the delicacy of the little black wisps near the bottom under the big cloud is very cool. I would love to know how you did your pour. I'm a fan of weather photos and it reminds me of how rain falls from a huge dark cloud.

I think all the entries are fabulous.


----------



## Judiraz (Jan 17, 2016)

I cut my soft batches this evening and I won't enter either of them The black isn't very black..more dark grey. Here's my favorite of those. Remember the "loving Arms" pendants. They remind me of those. On the left is an adult couple, in the center a parent w/ a child, and on the right a couple with a child......at least that's what I see


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2016)

I lOVE your scary tree. I really do.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 17, 2016)

If anyone has a preference for which photo of their entry they would like to add on survey monkey then please send me a message to let me know.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's the ones that didn't make the challenge. Well most anyway. The all black is a licorice rebatch for next October.


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2016)

AHHHHHH! That first one! LOVE LOVE. What was your pour? They are all good but that first one is extremely cool.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks newbie.  If beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I guess this little gal isn't my type, lol!  

Judiraz, you should DEF enter that soap!  It is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm entered, I'm loving all the soap. You guys are so talented!!
I found the B & W soaps tricky to take a good picture of as I usually use a white background. It just blended in.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 17, 2016)

Man, people are really coming through in this challenge.  I don't even know where to start in giving kudos because there are so many good ones in this thread let alone the entry thread.  It feels like I would leave someone out, which would just be wrong. But I will say to Steve, I don't think you should rebatch those - they're far too pretty!


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 17, 2016)

Here's an attempt I made for the challenge that I didn't enter.  I was trying to go for leopard print, but it didn't exactly go as planned as my soap batter got way too thick.  

I'm really enjoying looking at all of the other black and white soaps that have been posted.  Everyone has done such an amazing job!


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 17, 2016)

Oh, I almost forgot: Here's my inspiration picture for the zebra stripe soap that I entered on the other thread.  (I couldn't resist!   )


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 17, 2016)

Judiraz said:


> I cut my soft batches this evening and I won't enter either of them The black isn't very black..more dark grey. Here's my favorite of those. Remember the "loving Arms" pendants. They remind me of those. On the left is an adult couple, in the center a parent w/ a child, and on the right a couple with a child......at least that's what I see



I love these Judiraz!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool QueenBee, we were thinking the same way 

Here's the second zebra I tried to make.  It is trickier than my first one but I know it is doable.  Not necessarily by me, but by someone.  I hope someone will try it.  Yes, that's a DARE (I know some of you can't resist)!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 17, 2016)

newbie said:


> AHHHHHH! That first one! LOVE LOVE. What was your pour? They are all good but that first one is extremely cool.


Simple swirl with a high lard recipe ( for the white). Laid in a layer of white then the black topped out with white and spin. 
By  the time I did that one I had learned to start the black and wait wait wait for trace before I started the white side. If the bottoms hadn't cracked I would have entered it. I learned that the two different soaps did not behave the same. The AC portion was always slower to trace and set.May have used a bit more AC than I needed to.:think:


----------



## newbie (Jan 17, 2016)

So you made a full loaf mold and then spun it and cut on the vertical? How did you keep soap from slopping over the sides?

My AC always traces much faster than my other colors (except maybe brown). How do you prepare your AC? How fast it goes makes me crazy although it is better if soaked in water or oil for a good long time before soaping.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 17, 2016)

I feel exactly like Carabou. I want to say something wonderful about each entry but I'm afraid I'd accidently miss someone. I find it so fascinating how many different ideas and designs people have entered using just black and white. So huge kudos to all entries and I can't wait to see what others post!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 18, 2016)

Here are a couple of my flubs. The first one I call "Magic Eye" since it's so chaotic looking, lol. It gives me eye strain if I stare at it too long! I poured too thin with too many layers so they got muddled and blurred. With all that muddling and blurring, the black turned gray and then the FO discolored the white. I used Black Pepper Bergamot from Indigo. Smells wonderful and slows trace to a crawl, but discolors light yellow. I'll know better next time.

While I was waiting for the batter to thicken so I could drag my skewer, I poured the hearts. The picture doesn't show the color well but the outside turned a lovely peach color. I'm guessing it's a combo of the FO and the brand new red mold. Grrrr.... But since I'm gifting them to my sister (who's birthday is on Valentine's Day) she'll love them. She'll never know they were supposed to be white, black and red instead of cream, gray and peach!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 18, 2016)

I just got that heart mold too! Those are beautiful.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jan 18, 2016)

KristaY said:


> While I was waiting for the batter to thicken so I could drag my skewer, I poured the hearts. The picture doesn't show the color well but the outside turned a lovely peach color. I'm guessing it's a combo of the FO and the brand new red mold. Grrrr.... But since I'm gifting them to my sister (who's birthday is on Valentine's Day) she'll love them. She'll never know they were supposed to be white, black and red instead of cream, gray and peach!



Love those hearts!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 18, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> I just got that heart mold too! Those are beautiful.



Thanks jules, but certainly not my best work since I did it on the fly, lol. I'll be interested to hear if your bars discolor. I'm going to do another batch with a non-discoloring FO to see what happens. All of the darkest peach color is on the bottom and sides of the bars so I'm a little concerned it might always morph color. Or I can just stick with vanilla scents or red bars!


----------



## luebella (Jan 18, 2016)

Wow zebra!!!   Newbie the black swirls in mine are melt and pour


----------



## KristaY (Jan 18, 2016)

Holy cow! Things are looking amazing in the entry thread. Voting is going to be SOOOOO hard!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 18, 2016)

newbie said:


> So you made a full loaf mold and then spun it and cut on the vertical? How did you keep soap from slopping over the sides?
> 
> My AC always traces much faster than my other colors (except maybe brown). How do you prepare your AC? How fast it goes makes me crazy although it is better if soaked in water or oil for a good long time before soaping.



Spin with a spoon type swirl. This is cut standard loaf. The black started out in the center, swirl action  mostly to the side and up.


----------



## Deedles (Jan 18, 2016)

Some of the best rejects I've ever seen! I'm not gonna get mine done in time. I spent the weekend in and out of the ER with this chest crud and just don't have the energy to get it done. I don't know though, soaping under the influence of these drugs may turn out spectacular!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 18, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Thanks jules, but certainly not my best work since I did it on the fly, lol. I'll be interested to hear if your bars discolor. I'm going to do another batch with a non-discoloring FO to see what happens. All of the darkest peach color is on the bottom and sides of the bars so I'm a little concerned it might always morph color. Or I can just stick with vanilla scents or red bars!



So far I've only made red hearts, but I'll test it this weekend to see if I get any discolor.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 18, 2016)

Fantastic soaps, everyone.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 18, 2016)

My first and only attempt is in the oven.  Hopefully it will turn out decent enough to enter but if not I promise to post fail pics on this thread.  Also wanted to give a heads up about the FO I decided to use.  Yes, it was a new and untested FO but luckily it played REALLY nice.  I'll have to test it with other recipes but I think it may fall into the 'slows trace' category.  It's a Lush dupe called Hellstone (from Fragrancebuddy) so I thought it would be perfect for a black/white soap. 

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
10. rainycityjen - all in
11. Sweetbubbletreat
12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*
14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*
18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*
19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked
20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.
21. McGraysoldtowngifts
22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back
23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?
24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??
25. Songwind - I'm in.
26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time
27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺
28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��
29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....
30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!
31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month
32. mintle - I am in!!
33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)
34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!
35. KristaY - Perfect for getting my soapy groove back on!
36. JuneP - Time for me to stop grieving for a bit, and make some soap. Sounds like a good one to try with my Black Raspberry F.O.
37. jade-15 - 
38. Rowan - Just to prevent further soap addict withdrawal symptoms (SAWS!!) First time soaping for a few months!
39. topofmurrayhill - Fashionably late
40. QueenBeeSoap - Better late than never. 
41. SunWolf - A reason to get the soaping Mojo re-engaged...  
42. doriettefarm - I'm in if it's not too late to join the party


----------



## dibbles (Jan 18, 2016)

The entries so far are great. The creativity and talent in these challenges are continually amazing. You've already seen my pink edged flop and now that I've posted my entry, I thought I'd share the other fail. A wall pour gone wrong.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh my gosh, Dibbles. That doesn't look like a fail at all! I really love the design you got even though it isn't what you wanted. It looks like cobblestones to me which is pretty neat!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 18, 2016)

I love it too dibbles, it's certainly not a fail!

I am completely flabbergasted at the amazing talent out there on this challenge. I really love them all, but Carabou's Zebra completely blew me away. It's so clever how you partitioned it off to pour! kudos to you, it's beautiful!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 18, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Oh my gosh, Dibbles. That doesn't look like a fail at all! I really love the design you got even though it isn't what you wanted. It looks like cobblestones to me which is pretty neat!





Rowan said:


> I love it too dibbles, it's certainly not a fail!
> 
> Thanks, but to be honest those are the best 3 bars of the batch, and they really look worse up close and personal. I'd set the mold on a heating pad, which I think overheated the bottom, and most of the bars have ash on the black. But I do appreciate the pat on the back! They will be usable and smell good, so not a loss.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 18, 2016)

I almost bowed out due to lack of time, but today I threw my soap into a mould in a (hopefully) attractive pattern. It's on the heating pad now and we shall see


----------



## MrsSpaceship (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh goodness, some of these "fails" are jaw dropping.  I will be making my second attempt tonight, fingers crossed.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 18, 2016)

dibbles - we must be on the same brainwave as far as design!  I also tried a wall pour but my color scheme used more black than white.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 19, 2016)

That's still a beautiful soap dibbles, even if it wasn't what you had in mind.   Do you think it's possible to do a wall pour in a regular mould rather than a tall and skinny?


----------



## newbie (Jan 19, 2016)

Yes, but the end pattern is different. I'm pretty certain this was made with that technique, although at least one of the pours is made down the center.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 19, 2016)

newbie said:


> Yes, but the end pattern is different. I'm pretty certain this was made with that technique, although at least one of the pours is made down the center.



Newbie, I've seen that soap before - maybe on the browsing thread - and just love it. I think the wall pours with the outline effect are so stunning, and that is what I tried to do. Maybe I should try it in my regular loaf. And obviously use less of the black.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 19, 2016)

Since I posted my entry here's my one decent alternative. I actually like this one and I think it's prettier than my entry but not as challenging since I just did a simple spoon swirl. This is scented with WSP Barber Shoppe with ac and td.


----------



## Spice (Jan 19, 2016)

1. TheDragonGirl (this should be fun!)
2. Dixiedragon (houndstooth, y'all, my fellow Alabamians get it)
3. BlackDog (just finished my first one! Ice storm here today, so.....)
4. Seawolfe - woop woop!
5. MySoapyHeart (would love to do this, now that I am "old" enough to participate in challenges in here
6. Newbie- so many options, so many option. Preparing for many batches of classic B&W
7. dibbles - can't wait to see what people come up with!
8. Snappyllama - perfect soap challenge to start the new year... so many possibilities!
9. AMD - I've been told I'm a very black & white person
10. rainycityjen - all in
11. Sweetbubbletreat
12. Misschief (thinking, thinking... )
13. Judiraz- lots of ideas, but I think it's going to be a tough one!*
14. DeeAnna- She says the color has gotta be black, really black. Oh, dear, I've only gotten to gray so far ...
15. KCHaystack - Glad we do not have to compete against Saponista... Cause the soap from her video was amazing
16. Steve85569 - I'm in again! I still have people to give soap to...
17. jules92207 - my favorite soap colors!!! Can't flipping wait.*
18. luebella - there, you're IN!... you're welcome.*
19. CaraBou - ready to be skunked
20. PenelopeJane-Black isn't a colour is it? I hope not, cos I can't do colours.
21. McGraysoldtowngifts
22. traderbren- Back in black, I hit the sack, I've been too long I'm glad to be back
23. Sonya-m - wonder if I'll actually find the time to soap this month?!?
24. TBandCW - Just made my b & w yesterday! Is this a sign??
25. Songwind - I'm in.
26. GalaxyMLP- I'm gonna make time
27. WildcraftGarden - Yay! First challenge. ☺
28. Seven - i think this one i can do ��
29. Soapswirl - just made my first attempt, how I love cleaning up black oxide....
30. Deedles - I think I can...I think I can!
31. commoncenz - The perfect way to get my soaping mojo back and return to the forum after dealing with many issues at home last month
32. mintle - I am in!!
33. Mrs Spaceship - I can do this! (I think)
34. Lionprincess00- I'm in!
35. KristaY - Perfect for getting my soapy groove back on!
36. JuneP - Time for me to stop grieving for a bit, and make some soap. Sounds like a good one to try with my Black Raspberry F.O.
37. jade-15 - 
38. Rowan - Just to prevent further soap addict withdrawal symptoms (SAWS!!) First time soaping for a few months!
39. topofmurrayhill - Fashionably late
40. QueenBeeSoap - Better late than never. 
41. SunWolf - A reason to get the soaping Mojo re-engaged...  
42. doriettefarm - I'm in if it's not too late to join the party
43. spice - This will be fun!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 19, 2016)

Uh, Doriette, it's a definite success!  Very cool.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 19, 2016)

Glad you liked it CaraBou.  Personally I don't think it holds a candle to your zebra or newbie's Jack . . . both of you knocked it outta the park in terms of creativity!  Now that I look back at the other entries I was hoping mine would have more movement like QueenBeeSoap's wall pour.  Mine just turned out kinda blobby without any swoops or shimmys to be found.  The 2 bars on the left (or bottom if you rotate the pic counterclockwise) sorta look like some type of chinese letter but even that's a stretch :???:


----------



## Rowan (Jan 20, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Glad you liked it CaraBou.  Personally I don't think it holds a candle to your zebra or newbie's Jack . . . both of you knocked it outta the park in terms of creativity!  Now that I look back at the other entries I was hoping mine would have more movement like QueenBeeSoap's wall pour.  Mine just turned out kinda blobby without any swoops or shimmys to be found.  The 2 bars on the left (or bottom if you rotate the pic counterclockwise) sorta look like some type of chinese letter but even that's a stretch :???:



It might not have been what you were aiming for but it's a pretty cool design. I think it looks great!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 20, 2016)

I love everyone's submissions and attempts as well! It's so nice to be a part of these challenges. The encouragement,  the new soapers broadening out, the regulars on here taking part, all of it is so refreshing and encouraging.  I hope everyone who can will continue to participate and submit. Even if it they arent the best soaps to you, you are building this, sustaining this, and growing us here (not to mention the rest of us see beauty whereas you may be your own worst critic). Each of you are growing your technique, our sense of community at smf, and growing our experience. Well done everyone!


----------



## CoolSuds (Jan 21, 2016)

Where do we find out how many posts we have posted?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 21, 2016)

CoolSuds said:


> Where do we find out how many posts we have posted?


 
Look to the left of your post.  It lists # of posts.  You currenly have 9


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 21, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## Saponista (Jan 21, 2016)

I've just been going through and adding all the entries so far onto the surveymonkey survey for this month. It has really brought home how many entries we have had already and there are still a couple more days to go! Thank you so much everyone, without you joining in we wouldn't be able to host these challenges. I think everything lionprincess said sums it up nicely and far more eloquently than I can! We love to see all your tries and it's great to see the newer soapers develop through the challenges. I also love the community atmosphere that the challenges bring.


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 21, 2016)

Ugh I have to finish my entry


----------



## SunWolf (Jan 21, 2016)

I just poured mine...can't wait till tomorrow to unmold!  I just hope it's entry worthy...


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 21, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I've just been going through and adding all the entries so far onto the surveymonkey survey for this month. It has really brought home how many entries we have had already and there are still a couple more days to go! Thank you so much everyone, without you joining in we wouldn't be able to host these challenges. I think everything lionprincess said sums it up nicely and far more eloquently than I can! We love to see all your tries and it's great to see the newer soapers develop through the challenges. I also love the community atmosphere that the challenges bring.



I am so sorry Saponista I would really like to submit anything but I am still having trouble finding AC without having to put another order into the soap suppliers.  I am trying one last pharmacy tomorrow and a health food store. I've read all the posts about pet shops but our pet shop only has huge pellets.


----------



## amd (Jan 21, 2016)

Penelopejane look in the pharmacy section with digestive aids. I found some in capsules that didnt have any additives. I just pull the capsules apart and add the ac to my soap.


----------



## Saponista (Jan 22, 2016)

Don't panic Penelope. If you can't find any then we still appreciate you signing up and you can still vote for a winner


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Jan 22, 2016)

I found the AC capsules in the Walmart pharmacy in the digestive area just ask the pharmacy they will show you where they are.


  Todd


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 22, 2016)

SunWolf, those domino tiles are exactly what I spent 4 attempts trying to do, only mine were worse. So.....so much worse. Good work getting something that closely resembles a domino!


----------



## Deedles (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm not going to have an entry after all. I've got bronchitis and have been either sleeping or coughing for 3 weeks! But I have truly enjoyed everyone's tries and entries and have actually learned a bit....as I usually do with the challenges.


----------



## Judiraz (Jan 22, 2016)

Snappy, love that swirl! Your black is nice &saturated looking. Great job!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 22, 2016)

Thanks! I'm loving all the different designs and techniques everyone tried out! It's so inspiring to see what we all make.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 22, 2016)

I feel like I'm on an episode of "Voting Impossible". Seriously. Every time I click on the entry thread and see a new addition I think "YES! That's an amazing winner!" Then I see the next one...and the next one.... I've thought "That's an amazing winner" about 30 times now. This is going to be such a tough choice. For all those that have entered, YOU GUYS ROCK THE BLACK & WHITE!!! Ugh....picking only 3....ugh....


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 22, 2016)

Nice entries, y'all! 

I tried an end cut in the shower this morning, and I now know what "black lather" is all about. Even as little black as there is in my soap, the AC definitely turned my washcloth dark! 

I don't think black soap is going to be something I'm likely to make again, but this challenge has been a good learning experience. I was more confident about using enough colorant to get the intensity of color I want. I also was able to deliberately wait long enough so the soap was at the right thickness to swirl better. That was a real breakthrough -- I've usually been pretty anxious about getting it all done, but I'd like to think I'm getting a better sense of the rhythm and pacing for this kind of work.


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 22, 2016)

So time definitely got away from me, but I have two soaps in moulds, poured this morning - hopefully I can get them cut in time.  If not, oh well.

My first attempt did not work out how I intended - pattern wise, as well as a dark grey/light grey instead of black and white.  But I had a play with it and tried my hand at some soap moulding (like sorcery soaps).  I left it a little too long so it wasn't incredibly workable but I did get one witches hat made.  (Then I couldn't think of things that are black and white and easy to make haha).

I also made some "soap rocks", and turned the rest into little balls rolled in mica - one idea I had was to drop them into white soap.


----------



## newbie (Jan 22, 2016)

Once your soap has cured, if you have a pretty hard recipe that doesn't dissolve very rapidly, you may have lighter, whiter lather. I will sometimes get gray lather at first in a black bar, but once it's fully cured, it can be either barely off white or very white (using my hands to work up lather versus a washcloth.)


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 22, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Don't panic Penelope. If you can't find any then we still appreciate you signing up and you can still vote for a winner



I bought some AC today in a health food store of all places!
I will submit something, just not sure atm if it will be on this thread (a disaster) or on the competition thread.  Either way I will put something up. 

Thanks for the encouragement Saponista.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 22, 2016)

DeeAnna said:


> Nice entries, y'all!
> 
> I tried an end cut in the shower this morning, and I now know what "black lather" is all about. Even as little black as there is in my soap, the AC definitely turned my washcloth dark!
> 
> I don't think black soap is going to be something I'm likely to make again, but this challenge has been a good learning experience. I was more confident about using enough colorant to get the intensity of color I want._ I also was able to deliberately wait long enough so the soap was at the right thickness to swirl better. That was a real breakthrough -- I've usually been pretty anxious about getting it all done, but I'd like to think I'm getting a better sense of the rhythm and pacing for this kind of work_.



I agree with this completely, DeeAnna. So often I've worried trace will suddenly accel so I can't do the swirl I envisioned or will muddle because trace was so slow. Getting the feel of the batter as it moves along and what thickness is needed really takes an eye and feel for it. I've attempted about 10 wall pours in the last 2 weeks and am finally understanding the trace I need plus the amount of colored batter (which is much less than I thought). I'm seriously star-struck by soapers that produce amazing swirls every time even though I know it probably took many batches to get the results they wanted. These challenges have been such a great learning experience in understanding the "feel" of the soap batter when it comes to design.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 23, 2016)

mintle said:


> Probably not a spectacular discovery, but I wanted to share with you my superwhite recipe that needs just a tiny  bit of titanium dioxide to give white white soap. It is also a slow tracing one so nice if you want to do some advanced swirls. This one is great after cure.
> 20% coconut oil
> 5% castor
> 20% high oleic sunflower (best) or very light coloured olive
> ...



Mintle can I ask how you got your perfectly round spots on the top of the soap?  They don't look like embeds.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 23, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I've just been going through and adding all the entries so far onto the surveymonkey survey for this month. It has really brought home how many entries we have had already and there are still a couple more days to go! Thank you so much everyone, without you joining in we wouldn't be able to host these challenges. I think everything lionprincess said sums it up nicely and far more eloquently than I can! We love to see all your tries and it's great to see the newer soapers develop through the challenges. I also love the community atmosphere that the challenges bring.



Saponista, 
Is the closing date the 23.01.2016 American time?  If so which time zone please?  I have just put my entry in the oven and am hoping it will be able to be cut in 12 hours.


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 23, 2016)

The design (of my entry) was inspired by this:
http://theartmad.com/wp-content/uploads/Black-And-White-Abstract-Wallpaper-Designs-5.jpg

Ideally I would have had a small, round item (like a straw but slightly bigger) to pour my contrasting colour in, then pulled the colour out.  But I couldn't find it, so free formed and ended up with a fairly different image!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 23, 2016)

As I am in the UK, my midnight comes far earlier than everyone else's so I won't be up to see if there are any new entries. I will leave the thread open until tomorrow morning when I will check for any last minute entries and finish up survey monkey then post the link for voting.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 23, 2016)

jade-15 said:


> The design (of my entry) was inspired by this:
> http://theartmad.com/wp-content/uploads/Black-And-White-Abstract-Wallpaper-Designs-5.jpg
> 
> Ideally I would have had a small, round item (like a straw but slightly bigger) to pour my contrasting colour in, then pulled the colour out.  But I couldn't find it, so free formed and ended up with a fairly different image!



You got pretty close! Lovely soap.


----------



## mintle (Jan 23, 2016)

penelopejane said:


> Mintle can I ask how you got your perfectly round spots on the top of the soap?  They don't look like embeds.


I use a plastic disposable pipette to make these spots - I simply pour each one drop from a close distance. 
Very easy but there has to be a lot of pigment in the soap that is used for creating these spots, otherwise they are not so visible and too translucent. I hope it helps


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2016)

Wow there are some pretty soaps lined up!  Love the diversity and creativity.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 23, 2016)

I got my soap finished.  Thank you for making me do this.  I learnt a lot!
It would have been easier if I hadn't had to learn so much right in the middle of making the soap for the challenge but these things happen (to me anyway)!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 23, 2016)

mintle said:


> I use a plastic disposable pipette to make these spots - I simply pour each one drop from a close distance.
> Very easy but there has to be a lot of pigment in the soap that is used for creating these spots, otherwise they are not so visible and too translucent. I hope it helps



Thank you for sharing that, mintle.  Your soap is beautiful and so different.


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 23, 2016)

Ok, just read the rules about the deadline.  Of course I'm on the west coast pacific time.  Did I make the deadline?


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2016)

I think you're in, TBandCW -- wohoo! Maybe a modified Taiwan? It sure is pretty!

I had another go at a zebra. I knew such a deliberate design was reproducible even though my first dup failed. But you know what they say when you fall off of a ze-- I mean horse.  Here he is still under saran wrap, riding through the kindgdom of saponification.


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 23, 2016)

Love him, CaraBou. He is so awesome.


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 24, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> riding through the kindgdom of saponification.


Pure poetry!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 24, 2016)

I've only just woken up TBandCW and your entry is on the thread so you made the deadline. Will post the survey monkey link in a couple of hours.


----------



## amd (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow Carabou! I love this. How thick does the bar end up being?


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 24, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I've only just woken up TBandCW and your entry is on the thread so you made the deadline. Will post the survey monkey link in a couple of hours.



Whew!  Thank you!


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 24, 2016)

So I  completely got my days mixed up.  I though we had until tonight to enter.  

So I just cut my entry, its still a bit soft, and could use a couple of days to harden up so I  can plane and bevel.  But here was what I would have entered. 

Next month I'll set reminders on my calendar so I  get pop ups on my phone. Lol.


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 24, 2016)

That one is really pretty!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 24, 2016)

I have been a bit tardy with setting up the survey and only just done it now as I went out for Sunday dinner with some friends.

I have added kchaystack's entry even though it was after the deadline as I hadn't completed the survey yet so as long as noone else objects then I am classifying it as a valid entry. 

I have double checked to ensure that everone's entry is added to the survey, but there are so many this time, it's possible I could have missed someone by accident, so if you notice any errors then please let me know.

Here is the link to the survey to complete.

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/2FBDD8P

You are eligible to vote if your name is on the sign up list even if you didn't enter anything on the entry thread. If you did not sign up then please don't vote as we are monitoring the number of votes. 

If you could post saying your name followed by the word voted then we can keep better track of who has voted as we had some problems working out what had happened last time. 

Thank you for all the entries everyone, your hard work and efforts are very much appreciated!


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted

Very difficult though!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted

Man that was tough. I needed about 15 more votes.


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jan 24, 2016)

Saponista said:


> Here is the link to the survey to complete.
> 
> https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/2FBDD8P
> 
> ...



Do the rules specify who is eligible to vote? I didn't see it and was wondering if it's limited to entrants or not.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 24, 2016)

It's limited to people who signed up on the sign up list at the beginning, but you can still vote if you signed up but didn't submit an entry. I will edit my post to make that clear topofmurrayhill.


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted!
4. TBandCW - voted


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted


----------



## mintle (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

Here's the link again. 

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/2FBDD8P


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted


----------



## Judiraz (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted


----------



## JuneP (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!)


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 24, 2016)

BAH! jules92207 - voted


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted

2. Snappyllama - voted

3. BlackDog - voted

4. Wildcraft Garden - voted

5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!

6. topofmurrayhill - voted

7. LP voted

8. Newbie-voted

9. Judiraz- voted

10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted


----------



## kchaystack (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted

2. Snappyllama - voted

3. BlackDog - voted

4. Wildcraft Garden - voted

5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!

6. topofmurrayhill - voted

7. LP voted

8. Newbie-voted

9. Judiraz- voted

10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

Link to the voting survey. Please, only people who signed up may vote.

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/2FBDD8P


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted
16. Seawolfe - voted


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted


----------



## Saponista (Jan 24, 2016)

We have a disparity of 19 survey replies and only 17 ppl saying they have voted. Has anyone voted and forgotten to say so?


----------



## amd (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jan 24, 2016)

I voted ...man so many good soaps !!! Everyone did a great job!!!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 24, 2016)

amd said:


> 1. Jade-15 - voted
> 2. Snappyllama - voted
> 3. BlackDog - voted
> 4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
> ...


20. Rowan voted.


----------



## Misschief (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

Link for voting for those who signed up.

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/2FBDD8P


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou -


----------



## dibbles (Jan 24, 2016)

On vacation with some internet sketchiness, but got a vote in. I think this was the hardest one yet.


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - 
24. Dibbles-voted


----------



## doriettefarm (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - 
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 24, 2016)

That was super hard. I got to the bottom and realized I had way to many clicked. ☺


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 24, 2016)

amd said:


> Wow Carabou! I love this. How thick does the bar end up being?



Thanks. the zebras were fun to make because I really had to focus on getting the batter to go where I wanted, which made me forget everything else in life.  Both of the zebras are about an inch thick. I laid down a small base of white before pouring the stripes, which primarily served to hold the dividers in place but also ensured I got enough thickness. I was afraid I'd wreck them unmolding if they were too thin, especially since I can be so impatient at that stage of the game!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 24, 2016)

Wildcraft_Garden said:


> That was super hard. I got to the bottom and realized I had way to many clicked. ☺



Me too!  Hey, you should add your name and number to the list.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - 
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted  but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

Link for those who signed up. 

https://www.surveymonkey.co.uk/r/2FBDD8P


----------



## dibbles (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for adding me to the list Newbie. I couldn't do it.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 24, 2016)

Based on dibbles' post above, I'm adding Wildcraft_Garden. And adding "vote" to my name too since my smile didn't carry over 

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - voted
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!
27. Wildcraft_Garden - voted


----------



## newbie (Jan 24, 2016)

She is signed in as number 4 already, so I will take her off, unless there is Wildcraft Garden and a Wildcraft_Garden. Let me know if both of you are running around!

No problem, Dibbles. You mentioned your phone so I figured you weren't able to copy and paste.


1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - voted
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - voted
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!
27. KristaY - I voted but it took me 10 min to decide on what I liked best!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 24, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - voted
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!
27. KristaY - I voted but it took me 10 min to decide on what I liked best!
28. Penelope Jane - voted


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 25, 2016)

newbie said:


> She is signed in as number 4 already, so I will take her off, unless there is Wildcraft Garden and a Wildcraft_Garden.



Oops! I thought she had just voted, though I did scan the list quickly and apparently missed it.


----------



## newbie (Jan 25, 2016)

No problem. I almost added her after her comment but my eye happened to catch her up on the list. No harm, no foul!


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 25, 2016)

CaraBou said:


> Me too!  Hey, you should add your name and number to the list.


I did, I'm #4.


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 25, 2016)

newbie said:


> No problem. I almost added her after her comment but my eye happened to catch her up on the list. No harm, no foul!


Sorry, didn't mean to be sneaky. I didn't have time to comment back when I voted. [emoji4]


----------



## traderbren (Jan 25, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted

2. Snappyllama - voted

3. BlackDog - voted

4. Wildcraft Garden - voted

5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!

6. topofmurrayhill - voted

7. LP voted

8. Newbie-voted

9. Judiraz- voted

10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!

11. Sonya - voted

12. KCHaystack - Voted

13. jules92207 - voted

14. QueenBeeSoap - voted

15. TheDragonGirl - voted 

16. Seawolfe - voted 

17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!

18. MySoapyHeart voted

19. AMD voted

20. Rowan voted

21. Misschief - voted

22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted

23. CaraBou - voted

24. dibbles - voted

25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)

26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!

27. KristaY - I voted but it took me 10 min to decide on what I liked best!

28. Penelope Jane - voted

29. Traderbren- voted.


----------



## SunWolf (Jan 25, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - voted
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!
27. KristaY - I voted but it took me 10 min to decide on what I liked best!
28. Penelope Jane - voted
29. Traderbren- voted.

30.  SunWolf - voted...it was torturous to only choose 3, but I did finally got it narrowed down


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 25, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - voted
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!
27. KristaY - I voted but it took me 10 min to decide on what I liked best!
28. Penelope Jane - voted
29. Traderbren- voted.

30.  SunWolf - voted...it was torturous to only choose 3, but I did finally got it narrowed down  
31. TBandCW - voted




added TBandCW back onto the list.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 25, 2016)

You all did so good in this challenge, I am super impressed with each and every one of you.
I will do this again for sure, it was really fun (although it didn`t go the way I wanted. But seems we all struggled with that feeling, one way or the other...:crazy: )

Wonder what the next challenge will be....


----------



## Deedles (Jan 25, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - voted
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!
27. KristaY - I voted but it took me 10 min to decide on what I liked best!
28. Penelope Jane - voted
29. Traderbren- voted.
30.  SunWolf - voted...it was torturous to only choose 3, but I did finally got it narrowed down  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




31. TBandCW - voted
32. Deedles - voted....VERY hard to choose!


----------



## soapswirl (Jan 26, 2016)

Deedles said:


> 1. Jade-15 - voted
> 2. Snappyllama - voted
> 3. BlackDog - voted
> 4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
> ...



33. Soapswirl - voted


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 26, 2016)

1. Jade-15 - voted
2. Snappyllama - voted
3. BlackDog - voted
4. Wildcraft Garden - voted
5. mintle - voted, thank you, I couldnt make up my mind because so many of them look great!
6. topofmurrayhill - voted
7. LP voted
8. Newbie-voted
9. Judiraz- voted
10 JuneP - voted (wished I could have had more votes!
11. Sonya - voted
12. KCHaystack - Voted
13. jules92207 - voted
14. QueenBeeSoap - voted
15. TheDragonGirl - voted 
16. Seawolfe - voted 
17. DeeAnna - voted. So many good designs to pick from -- tough decisions!
18. MySoapyHeart voted
19. AMD voted
20. Rowan voted
21. Misschief - voted
22. Sweetbubbletreat- voted
23. CaraBou - voted
24. dibbles - voted
25. doriettefarm - voted (dang that was harder than expected!)
26. steve85569 voted but ot really wasn't easy choosing only three!
27. KristaY - I voted but it took me 10 min to decide on what I liked best!
28. Penelope Jane - voted
29. Traderbren- voted.
30. SunWolf - voted...it was torturous to only choose 3, but I did finally got it narrowed down  
31. TBandCW - voted
32. Deedles - voted....VERY hard to choose!
33. Soapswirl - voted
34. Mcgraysoldtowngifts Voted


----------



## Spice (Jan 27, 2016)

this was to be my first soap challenge and I screw up. I miss read the dates. Sorry. I think I voted, not sure either.


----------



## Spice (Jan 27, 2016)

This was to be my black and white challenge. I used a blend of rosemary, sweet orange, ylang ylang and cedar eos. I used equal parts. This blend faded right away. The scent very mild. However, when I used the soap the scent was stronger. So not sure why.

It is CP with AC and TD.I used 1 tbs of AC and 2 tsp of TD in oil.

I have crackling that I noticed and I saw some specks too. The specks are tiny, but they are there none the less. What I found odd was that the top of the soap was whiter then the rest. I had AC on the top and the TD batter seems as if it faded the AC. 

I hope I can do better with AC and TD together.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh Spice, it's lovely! Sorry you missed the deadline


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 28, 2016)

It is a lovely soap Spice!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 28, 2016)

Very pretty even if you didnt get the deadline!


----------



## Saponista (Jan 28, 2016)

Last call for voting, winners will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 28, 2016)

Saponista already knows this but, I will not be voting in this one. I signed up but, I didn't enter. I've been a little involved on the back end and, I feel it is only fair. I thought many of the soaps were absolutely stunning. It was great to see what creativity people came up with using only 2 contrasting colors.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 28, 2016)

All the best to each and every one - wether you made the challenge or not.
It is just so nice to see how everyone is so supportive of eachother, that makes everyone a winner for sure!

Here is to *all *of you (yeeees, that means you to - the one way in the back hiding behind the pottet plant!!)


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 28, 2016)

Spice said:


> This was to be my black and white challenge. I used a blend of rosemary, sweet orange, ylang ylang and cedar eos. I used equal parts. This blend faded right away. The scent very mild. However, when I used the soap the scent was stronger. So not sure why.
> 
> It is CP with AC and TD.I used 1 tbs of AC and 2 tsp of TD in oil.
> 
> ...



I really like your soap, Spice, it looks beautifull! The combination of the scent sounds really lovely too. 
(Is it wrong of me thinking your soap reminds me of delishious white chocolate and licorice? Nomnom... :mrgreen: )


----------



## Saponista (Jan 29, 2016)

I'm pleased to announce the winners of this month's Black & White Challenge.

I think that this might be the most entries we've had so far, so thanks to each and every one of you that entered and participated; without your efforts we wouldn't be able to have such an active community where we get to try out cool new things each month! 

So without further ado, and in order of voting numbers, congratulations go to

1 - snappyllama
2 - mintle
3 - CaraBou
3 - lionprincess00

You'll notice we had a JOINT third place - so well done to everyone, and thanks again for entering. Even if you didn't post an entry, then thanks for participating in the thread. As MySoapyHeart said "It is just so nice to see how everyone is so supportive of each other, that makes everyone a winner for sure!"

:clap: :clap: :clap:

Saponista


----------



## Serene (Jan 29, 2016)

Congratulations everyone!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jan 29, 2016)

*Yaaaay, congratulations you guys!! Awesome soaps, awesome winners! 

*


----------



## mintle (Jan 29, 2016)

oh wow! I am soooo happy, thank you!! huge congratulations to all participants!


----------



## traderbren (Jan 29, 2016)

Congrats winners! I had a really tough time voting. There were so many incredible entries!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 29, 2016)

Congrats to the challenge winners -- lovely soaps!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 29, 2016)

Congratulations to the winners and all the entrants. Lovely soaps!


----------



## Seawolfe (Jan 29, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I'm pleased to announce the winners of this month's Black & White Challenge.
> 
> I think that this might be the most entries we've had so far, so thanks to each and every one of you that entered and participated; without your efforts we wouldn't be able to have such an active community where we get to try out cool new things each month!
> 
> ...



Congrats to the winners! Amazing soaps!!

Nice soaps everyone


----------



## SweetBubbleTreat (Jan 29, 2016)

Everyone had very nice soaps!!! Congratulations to the winners!!!


----------



## topofmurrayhill (Jan 29, 2016)

Saponista said:


> I'm pleased to announce the winners of this month's Black & White Challenge.
> 
> So without further ado, and in order of voting numbers, congratulations go to
> 
> ...



Congratulations, great work!


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 29, 2016)

Congratulations everyone! Very tough competition as every single entry had its charms!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 29, 2016)

^^^^ This! Absolutely this! Huge congrats to snappy, mintle, CaraBou & LP! Very well deserved for beautiful work! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## newbie (Jan 29, 2016)

I thought I would put up the pics to prevent people from having to go back and forth to check out the winners. 

Pics are in order with:

#1 Snappyllama
#2 Mintle
#3 Carabou (I put hers first because the picture is small and I didn't want it to feel lost)
#3 LionPrincesss


----------



## Misschief (Jan 29, 2016)

Amazing, isn't it, what we can do with just black and white? Awesome job, everyone!


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 29, 2016)

Congrats!  This challenge was deceptively hard!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 29, 2016)

Congratulations! This was an incredibly challenging vote since everyone outdid themselves. Congrats to everyone and special congrats to the fabulous winners!


----------



## JuneP (Jan 29, 2016)

Congratulations to all our winners and all who participated. Everyone did a fabulous job on a trick challenge!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 30, 2016)

Neat! But I am puzzled how Jack escaped the line-up??


----------



## Wildcraft_Garden (Jan 30, 2016)

Beautiful soap everyone!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Congratulations guys!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 30, 2016)

Congrats to the winners and to all the participants. Who would have thought black and white would have been so challenging?! 

It was really hard to vote this time, so many beautiful soaps.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 30, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone who had an entry this month, and especially to the winners of the challenge. There were so many beautiful, creative entries. I just love seeing what everyone does. 

Thank you Saponista and the rest of the challenge team for another fun soapy challenge! Looking forward to whatever is in store for February.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jan 30, 2016)

Congratulations to all, especially those that were selected as winners. You really rocked black and white.

What could go wrong with just two colors? Ha!


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 30, 2016)

Omigosh, thanks everyone! 

This was the hardest challenge to date... the voting was a nightmare with so many fabulous entries. Really.  

Mintle, the adorable, precise dots and the restraint at not cluttering up the entire top with them while echoing the motif in the bottom layer. The amazingly straight middle layer. Just Perfect.
Carabou. Seriously. You made a zebra. Drawing a zebra would be a challenge, but making one in soap?? Wow.
LionPrincesss. It looks like a filigree lace Rorshock test. I don't even know how you did that...
MySoapyHeart. You made a tree! Seriously, a tree?!?! Fantastic!
Mischief. You did a Taiwan with flecks of contrasting color specks. Lovely!
Newbie. It's Jack Skeleton sculpture. How the heck did you make that?!?! My teenager was swooning when she saw that one, and I cannot get the "Here comes Halloween" song out of my head.
Sonya-m. You called your entry a "simple hanger swirl". Bah. It's gorgeous and ain't nothing simple about getting a beautiful butterfly hanger swirl like that (my hanger is envious).
McGraysoldtowngifts. Your entry is like a stormy sea mixed with inky black. Lovely!
JuneP. The color blocking inside the soap is such a cool idea. I love the top. I would have swirled it into a gray blob mess, but you left it looking like ivy leaves. Perfect!
BlackDog. Your soap looks like a kimono and you perfectly matched the white from a previous batch for your embeds. Nice!
Luebella. It's like a cross section of a dwarven mountain mine with incredibly distinct colors. 
KristaY. You pulled out ebru. One of the hardest techniques not to muddy up and ended up with clear, gorgeous design. Jealous.
Judiraz. i want you to make me an exact replica in a hard surface so I can have it in my house. It's marble. It's a tree. It's a marble tree.
Steve85569. Lovely framing and use of embeds... I cannot decide if it looks a cuneiform tablet or leaves falling. Either way, lovely.
Wildcraft_Garden. I could look at your soap and pick out images all day. You're totally wrong about the map one though. It's a fairy running from a bird. And the top on is an egret or maybe it's a...
QueenBeeSoap. Wow, you achieved such a stark contrast and groovy pattern. Love it.
topofmurrayhill. I'm just going to say it. I adored your entry. A LOT.
dibbles. Loved your butterfly. The lines are so delicate! Butterflies are the bane of my soaping endevours. 
SweetBubbleTreat. It's like a gemstone. The white is practically glowing. The effect of leaving the CO uncolored is amazing, and I'm totally going to steal (er, borrow) it.
jules92207. Hearts would have been lovely, but you went and added soaping wings to them. Swoon...
amd. You made one of those water/sand frame things where you flip it and the sand runs down to form new patterns. At least that's what it reminds me of. Just lovely.
doriettefarm. You made black and White batik looking print. In soap. Super cool.
Cactuslily. Maybe you didn't get the white you were after, but the feathered design is gorgeous. 
Rowan. I really, really love this soap. Like, a lot. Just saying...
Seawolfe. The graceful swirls falling into the layer of black at the bottom, lovely.
DeeAnna. The black you got from adding a touch of blue ultramarine is fantastic. I love the delicacy of the swirls. One of my favorites!
SunWolf. You made a domino design that actually looks like dominos. Really cool.
jade-15. I love the contrasting design with tendrils on each side. How the heck did you not move the center line while swirling? Are you a witch?
penelopejane. Okay, that's just cool. DH was all "why don't you make soap like that?". He has a point...
TBandCW. Sigh. So pretty. Sigh. You knew exactly when to put down the chopstick and walk away. Just lovely.


----------



## KristaY (Jan 30, 2016)

Wow, snappy. Just WOW! What a beautiful synopsis of each and every entry. Thank you for taking the time to perfectly describe all the lovely entries and I couldn't agree more with everything you said! You sweetie, you.:smile:

And your entry??? A modified helix??? Seriously blew my mind. Everytime I go back and look at it I just shake my head because it's that amazing. Very well deserved 1st place spot and I think you deserve a tiara. Gold and jewel encrusted of course. Or maybe black titanium and white gold....


----------



## Judiraz (Jan 30, 2016)

Snappy, You Rock!!!

Congrats to all the entrants and the winners definitely took black and white to a new level. I think this was the hardest challenge so far. My hubby loves all the b&w soaps I did, but I think I'm done for awhile. Back to some color!


----------



## TBandCW (Jan 30, 2016)

You're too sweet snappyllama!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 31, 2016)

Aw Snappy, how incredibly sweet of you to take the time to comment on each one of the entries. Lots of beautiful soaps were created in this challenge. Yours was stunning.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks snappyllama.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 31, 2016)

Well done to the winners. Your soaps were amazingly beautiful and you all deserved to win! Thanks Snappy for your wonderful comments, they really touched my heart. Absolutely awesome soaps everyone, I really wish I could have voted for everyone!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jan 31, 2016)

oh what a lovely post Snappy!!


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 31, 2016)

Snappy that was so sweet of you to post. I think everyone did an amazing job and I will concur with your assessments.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 31, 2016)

Great words, snappy. There were so many nice soaps, it was hard to understand how they couldn't all place. Thank you for panning the limelight!


----------



## Saponista (Feb 1, 2016)

I also agree, lovely post snappy and a lovely entry too.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone! I loved all the entries, and snappy, what a lovely post! Beautifully written and well stated. Can't wait to see everyone's spins!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 1, 2016)

I aspire to make soaps as lovely as the other entries


----------



## Spice (Feb 1, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> I really like your soap, Spice, it looks beautifull! The combination of the scent sounds really lovely too.
> (Is it wrong of me thinking your soap reminds me of delishious white chocolate and licorice? Nomnom... :mrgreen: )


Thanks, no its not wrong,
The scent didnt do to well, for some reason the scent it mild.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 1, 2016)

snappy - I enjoyed reading your synopsis of everyone's entries just as much as I enjoyed looking at all of them!  And yeah, I totally meant for mine to resemble a batik print *NOT* . . . I'll take the compliment and run with it anyway   I also had to chuckle when I cut the soap I made yesterday.  It was mocking me and whispering 'I would have been a perfect entry for the Nov challenge'!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm curious what Snappy thought of mine, if anything


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 2, 2016)

TheDragonGirl said:


> I'm curious what Snappy thought of mine, if anything



Oh jeepers, sorry I must accidentally overwritten it while taking notes in notepad on my other monitor. I hope I didn't miss anyone else. If I did it was completely unintentional.

Your soap reminds me of asian characters - the swirls swoop and stop abruptly. There is no way I could replicate that. How the heck did you do it? Was it thick batter? Looking at it, I was  thinking a spoon swirl maybe to break up the black; it's totally not like other drop swirls I've seen.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Feb 2, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Oh jeepers, sorry I must accidentally overwritten it while taking notes in notepad on my other monitor. I hope I didn't miss anyone else. If I did it was completely unintentional.
> 
> Your soap reminds me of asian characters - the swirls swoop and stop abruptly. There is no way I could replicate that. How the heck did you do it? Was it thick batter? Looking at it, I was  thinking a spoon swirl maybe to break up the black; it's totally not like other drop swirls I've seen.



Oh gosh, I'm just glad you actually thought at all about it

it was actually really really thin, I did high and low pours and alternated it with the white, I remember being afraid to even move it too fast to take it to the oven because it might blur into grey, so I didn't drag anything through it


----------

